# Thousand Sons - The Path of the Wraithlord



## The Wraithlord

Alright gents, I am going to do a project log here of my Thousand Sons chaos army as it slowly progresses. I am currently finishing off a few more models in the Tau army I have and then I am devoting myself to Chaos once more. I am not going to post a list with it as I tend to use varied lists based on the same theme quite often. Instead, this will just be the space where I take pics and show off what I am doing for those who are interested. I will focus on a single model or single unit at a time so that there will be a visible and easily followed progressing to the log (not to mention keeping me focused on the task at hand and not going off on tangents all the time lol). Pics to come tomorrow of my wip daemon prince.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Took a small break from the Tau and got the skin mostly done on the prince.


----------



## Elchimpster

Wow, he's coming out nicely (wish I'd never given that fig away)


----------



## Hespithe

Looking very sweet thus far. I tend to leave very little of the base coat showing in my figs but think that I need to change that tendency, and I really like the look of yours.

Q: Do you black-line or leave the primer coat showing in the recesses?


----------



## The Wraithlord

I leave the primer showing. Blacklining to me is just another step that is completely unneeded when painting a model. Just taking a little more time and leaving a bit of basecoat showing does the trick just as well if not better imho.


----------



## Anphicar

Here comes Wraith to make us feel bad! Woohoo! 

I'll be watching this Wraith. Good luck.


----------



## hephesto

Looking very good Wraith. it is just blue but it still has so much depth. Only tackled blue once before and it was an extreme learning experience, so my respect!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Sweet paint there Wraith.

Im not sure i dare ask this but, how long has that taken so far?


----------



## Darkmessiah

lookin great wraith, very nice blue, quick tip, the areas u have left black lined are a bit too bold, try mixing some CB with regal blue watering it down and use it like a glaze in the shadows of the mini.

looking forward to seein the progress on this


----------



## torealis

gwargh! you're going to make me want to do my TSons again!! looks awesome so far. looking forward to more.


----------



## Jacobite

That blue is great dude, lots of depth. Very nice. Nice choice of mini as well. That tail is greenstuffed isn't it?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Stock model. Only greenstuff on it is to fill in gaps in between the pieces.


----------



## Xurce

I really like it. updates plz


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok guys, while I am finishing up a few Tau models and working on Be'lakor here do me the favour of taking a look at this Thousand Son model I have done from before and tell me what you think it needs. I like the silvery blue and plan on keeping that but something about the models paint job is lacking too me. Maybe it is the amount of metallic paint on it, maybe not enough of contrasting colours, I don't know. I am hoping you guys can give some suggestions that I can use or at the very least get ideas of my own from. And don't worry about hurting my feelings or anything. Constructive criticism is exactly what I am looking for


----------



## Hespithe

The model is nice, but it seems that there is not much to actually grab hold of a person's attention. How about making the eye lenses really stand out, and taking the gold-tone up a notch, so that it looks a bit brighter?

And, most importantly, paint your base rim a different color. This is actually a big part of getting your actual mini to stand out.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Got a bit more done on the prince. The spikes are fine to me now but I am going to try something different with the horns on his head to try and blend them in with the skin tone more.


----------



## The Wraithlord

No reaction at all. This does not bode well for poor Be'lakor.


----------



## Hespithe

Sorry, Wraithlord, the model looks great. I like the blends and am interesed in seeing the completed bone, as well as the metals.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

agree with hespithe here, painting looking good so far just hard to judge until you complete things to make the model stand out like the sword/face/chainskirt thingy, lookin forward to see'ing those parts done though, the wings might look good with a light blue/almost white fleshy tone to em, but not too sure bout that, my guess play around with it unless you have a image in your head for it already


----------



## torealis

she's looking beautiful mate. work faster!


----------



## The Wraithlord

As far as the wings go, for right now, I am actually thinking of going with the traditional purple/blue colours that Tzeentch models tend to have.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

Just one pointer, you dont want the model to smoothly transition together too much, you still want some contrast to catch the eye, you can do this with the wings pretty easily and then people's eyes will be cought by the look of your model alot more, the key is to not over do the contrast and still have flow to the model, a ballance...well unless your slaanesh... then all that goes down the window and you go crazy with colors... anyways hope that helps wraith


----------



## hephesto

Woow, how did I miss this beauty moving along another stage of painting. Looks great wraith, also fun to finally see this mini in another colourscheme than black. I particulary like how the symbol on his chest fits in and stands out at the same time :wink:

Any thought yet as to what colours you'll be using for the wings?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Right now I am thinking of going with the traditional blue/purple colours of Tzeentch for his wings. I was also thinking of painting the armor plates he has in the same colour as my Tson troop model but I am starting to fell like that would be too much blue really.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

i would go with a silver for the plates, maybe a rustic bronze you just need to have something in the model to pop out, or else your going to have alot of blue and purple that just looks like it almost smears together, and as for the wings, look at some dragons wings. somtimes you'll find that the underside of the wings are much lighter then the outerside, dunno to me the wings really should stand out on this model, and unless its like a lighter color, seems like it really would just be too much blue or blue/purple shade


----------



## Jacobite

Very nice stuff Wraith - I like the silver blue idea - be very nice link to the rest of the army - especially seeing as he's not very 'techy'. You get what I mean?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

gah...

(closes mouth)

wow, nice stuff wraith, looking foward to seeing the rest of it


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok, painting and re-assembly of my Tsons models has been on hold for the building of this beast. Wip so far with a fair bit of greenstuff to go on it as well.





































Didn't take pics of it but the two side sponsons are also magnetized to the side of the hull. Makes for easy removal while still holding tightly during use.


----------



## lord marcus

woot! everyone but me has a baneblade! woot!


----------



## Jacobite

Nice stuff mate. Love the orgyn head on the spikes. Is going to be Tratior Guard or Fellblade?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Not sure of the difference actually Jac.


----------



## Jacobite

Ah right I'm not entirely sure myself - I assumed it depends on how you were going to work it into your army - but if I accutally think about it - It doesn't really matter. Crew member basically?


----------



## Ezekial Lightning

Looks cool i like the prince and the ogryn head. Traitor guard or fellblade?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Whichever one would be more likely to be backing up the Thousand Sons


----------



## DaemonsR'us

A chaos fellblade thats Tsons would probably be a baneblade with daemonic possesion and possibly a sorcerer commanding it like a yarrick fort. of arrogance, but the fellblade is a SM baneblade BS4 with machine spirit and SM upgrades for pintle weapons and HK missle and command tank upgrades i think, but yeah like i said before a Tsons baneblade would probably be a daemonic possesed baneblade with its main cannon like a bolt of change 5" blast templet or something along those lines, but thats just my thoughts on it


----------



## Ezekial Lightning

Tsons can kick space marines around with AP3 so if they had a 5 inch blast cannon AP3 template it would be devastating.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Started back in on my daemon prince and wanted to get opinions on the way the wing is turning out. Something about it has me dissatisfied.










It is only partially done obviously but something about the highlights is not right to me. Right now I am thinking that there is too much highlighting and that they should be only in a few high spots as opposed to as much as I have done. Any suggestions, something I might be missing?


----------



## Warpath

Great thread Wraith maybe i'll do the same for my Khorne army.

I'm loving the D/P this model is fantastic the skin is good i like what you have done, but the wings well there is something about them that doesn't grab me and i'm looking at the pic trying to think what it is ....... right, if i was painting this i'd make the inner sections of the wings alot darker. Also i'd darken up the horns where they conect to the head then using the same colours i'd hight light the wings but only at the tips.

But this is me and i'm sure you'll come up with away that will be excellent.
The thousand son looks great too.

Warpath

EDIT...second tjhoughts just darken up the wings and get rid of the bright highlights, just had another look at it.


----------



## Damned Fist

Awesome, as usual. I like the highlights on the wings..., the only thing that I would like to see is the bone details that you picked out here and there on the body also depicted on the wings. Perhaps the protrusions on the very top of the model???k:
Keep it up!


----------



## Ezekial Lightning

Nice highlighting im still not good at that and it looks great Well ill probably get into it when i start my chaos.:smile:


----------



## Hespithe

Maybe just hit it with a darker glaze to help blend the highlights in a bit more. Looks fine, Wraithlord.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I ended up blacking out the wings again as I didn't like the direction they were going. Starting on them from scratch but I do that quite a bit when I paint as I never really know where I am going with it when I start off. I do know that the sword is going to be in a glowing, flame like look (which you all know I am fond of :grin and the base will be a lava style base as well. Only the wings are giving me trouble.


----------



## Vero

I liked what you had.


----------



## Someguy

I think it looks really good. Some suggestions tho.

Firstly I think the face could be made to stand out more. It's not an especially large head for a start and there are all kinds of other parts of the figure that stand out. Glowing eyes might be a thought, or maybe a big red nose. It's nearly christmas, after all. Probably the best thing is to make the face a little lighter or darker than the rest of the model.

I would do the wings dark. Currently you have a lot of mid tones, which will tend to blend into each other. Dark wings could work as a kind of background to offset the body of the figure.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning

Ive never seen 1 of your famed lava bases im lookin forward to it


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Firstly I think the face could be made to stand out more. It's not an especially large head for a start and there are all kinds of other parts of the figure that stand out. Glowing eyes might be a thought, or maybe a big red nose.


Face isn't fully done yet, just the skin. The teeth, tongue, and eyes all still need to be painted.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Painting has slowly restarted. I think I am going to try and get the troops themselves done so that I can really concentrate on the characters after that. The abundance of unpainted models on the table right now is bothering me


----------



## Jacobite

Haha I know the feeling. Its the reason I started painting again


----------



## Saggers

Any news? So far all i can say is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

As a matter of fact yes. First up, the finished conversion of the Slaanesh Sorc that I have joined to the army (yes I know it isn't all Tzeentch that way but Lash is simply too good to not use and with it being a spell, I think it fits just fine ):


















Here is a comparison between the first Tson model I posted in this project thread and the way I have decided to go with for the actual army. As much as I like the original I found the silver/blue and gold to be too similar with not enough contrast between the armour and the trim. I decided to darken the trim up a bit and go with a bit more reddish hue for the contrast I was looking for. I like the way it turned out but would like further opinions before I continue with it. Dig it:










And just for fun, here is a pic with all three versions of my Thousand Sons. The one on the left is the original paint scheme I did on them maybe 8 years ago or so, the second is the mini you have all seen, while the third is the darkened trim.










And one final pic. This is the first coat for the blue armour on 10 of the models. I am going to finish up all the actual troops first and then move onto the HQ's and champs so I can spend a decent amount of time on them to bring them up to a high standard.


----------



## LegionOfTheLost

awsome i use the same model in my chaos army.. not t-sons. it scares me to paint it...
awsome work i might have to be taught along the way your my hero


----------



## Someguy

Looking very good.

I think it might help to introduce a third colour, probably white, that would contrast with the darker mid tones of the blue and gold. There wouldn't have to be a lot of this colour for it to stand out, maybe on the cloth and/or the horizontal stripes on the helmet thing.


----------



## Damned Fist

Finished by next week?

The darker trim looks good-both in person and in pics. It's going to be a great looking army.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Someguy said:


> Looking very good.
> 
> I think it might help to introduce a third colour, probably white, that would contrast with the darker mid tones of the blue and gold. There wouldn't have to be a lot of this colour for it to stand out, maybe on the cloth and/or the horizontal stripes on the helmet thing.



Oh absolutely. The cloth is going to be done in a bone/white colouring.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

amazing just simply amzaing


----------



## Saggers

What can i say, espcially like the coverted model. Keep us updated please.

How do upload pics, i want to see what people think of my termies?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Just upload them to a site like photobucket and copy the link to the image to here.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok new update. First pic is the one from above with the first blue coat done, second pick has the next couple layers done.


















So far I was keeping the horizontal lines in the helmets steel blue and gold but I am starting to think that the gold is too much with the bronze trim as well. Tossing around the idea of going with yellow or red with the steel blue instead of the gold. Thoughts?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

like the metallic blue you use gives them a awe about them


----------



## Damned Fist

> So far I was keeping the horizontal lines in the helmets steel blue and gold but I am starting to think that the gold is too much with the bronze trim as well. Tossing around the idea of going with yellow or red with the steel blue instead of the gold. Thoughts?


I don't know Wraith, I REALLY like the gold trim on the front dude's helm. Anything else may 'cheapen' the appearance. Perhaps you could try one and post the result so we can see? 

Either way, I can't wait to see a whole squad of these guy completed!k:


----------



## CATzeentch

Out of curiosity, why did you decide to put your Slaanesh sorcerer on a daemonic mount?

By the way, I am flabergasted by all of your work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah I will paint one up with some red or yellow in the crest to go with the blue as a test. Never hurts to try it out first.

CAT: basically for two reasons. 2) I love the boobsnake model , and 2) so if needed the sorc would be able to use Fleet and the 12" charge to get where he needs to be. Thanks for the compliment too.

Time for another update to go with this, 4 guys who have the steel blue finally done and highlighted and the beginning of the trim started. For the record: I absolutely HATE doing trim. Just a pain in the ass.


----------



## Damned Fist

Productive week, huh?

Looking very good Wraith. How close are you to being complete on both squads?


----------



## The Wraithlord

I still have 5 more Tsons to start the trim on, then probably 3 more coats of paint on the trim for all 9. Not to mention the fact that I have yet to even finish greenstuffing the champion I started. Oh and I haven't even looked at the second squad at all, champion included. Right now I am just concentrating on getting the marines of the first squad finished.


----------



## Damned Fist

LOL! yeah, thought that I would get a lot more finished as well..., Oh well, I have a SPA week coming up anyway.:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousM

wraithlord, I am very interested in how u made that steel blue. If you could possibley hook me up with what colors you use to make that mix I'd appreciate it. I am also working on a t sons army, and I think your work is phenominal as well as an inspiration. Anyway thanks and keep up the excellent work!

- infamous m


----------



## The Wraithlord

50/50 FolkArt Metallic Sequin Black/DecoArt Metallic Ice Blue
3-4 layers of Metallic Ice Blue mixed with increasing amounts of Mithril Silver


----------



## InfamousM

thanks wraithlord I appreciate it


----------



## Unit_046984

Amazing army, one of the best painted I have ever seen.

The Baneblade conversion rocks as well.


----------



## Kilroy

I have to say I like this twist on the traditionnel TS colours.


----------



## inqusitor_me

dude i want to see them all done


----------



## The Wraithlord

No pics this time but I did try an experiment with a couple of the troop models from above. The first one I did in the slightly darker gold had a total of 7 or 8 coats of paint on the trim alone which ends up making for a VERY slow painting speed overall. I wanted to see if I could possibly cut that down a bit without losing the look of the trim and was actually successful with it. Grand total on the 2 newest models was 4 coats and looks the same from all but a foot away. Once you get closer you can see the difference (though still slight) and the blending isn't QUITE as smooth but overall it looks just fine and cuts my painting time in half.

Hopefully I will get some more done shortly and get some more pics up soon.


----------



## Damned Fist

Trust me...,k: Wraith's TS are looking fantastic! He got a ton of compliments last time he brought them into GW and thats with them not even done yet!!


----------



## Captain Galus

wow wraithlord that is some quality painting my friend...props!
wish i could paint that well...im more a speed painter myself


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok small pic update. Got the trim done on another two models. Catch is that unlike the first one where I tried for the darker gold colour, the other two have been done in half the coats. Original is in the middle, the new ones are on either side. Being able to do the trim from start to finish in 3-4 coats total as opposed to 7-8 is going to make a HUGE difference in the time required to finish a full model, nevermind a full squad.


----------



## Damned Fist

Cool..., then you should be finished by our next game???


----------



## The Wraithlord

Let's not get carried away now


----------



## Zeldrin

Really impressive stuff! The mind boggles at how you go about painting to receive such fantastic results. It makes me want to grab my paint brush! 

Zeldrin


----------



## Damned Fist

Perhaps a tutorial on how you mix your coloured metallics is needed since so many people comment on the effect. What do you think?:grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Not a bad idea. I can do that during the next batch of Tsons along with the power sword tutorial I was telling you I plan on doing.


----------



## The Wraithlord

10 Thousand Sons marines with armour and trim finished.


----------



## Damned Fist

Hey! Weren't you supposed to be sick!?!uke:
I'm tellin' Sorin...

They look awesome Wraith. (Even better in person however) Have you decided what you are going to do with the trim on the helmets yet?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Being sick is no excuse for not painting Fist :no:

Anyway, here is the latest update showing the eyes done and the cloth as well. Details still need to be picked out and some freehand on the cloth but you get a good idea where this is going. I have all 10 marines done to this point now.


----------



## Damned Fist

I think that I need some sick days then:biggrin:


----------



## inqusitor_me

man you rock


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Looking awesome as expected Wraith. I look forward to their basing... k:


----------



## Jacobite

Fantastic stuff Wraith. Trully inspiring, the cloth in particuler is a work of art.


----------



## The Wraithlord

First squad is now fully finished, minus the bases. I plan on doing a scenic base for them so that will come next when I figure out where everything will be on the base I think.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work Wraith, are all the bases going to be like that?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah, all with lava either fully or partially.


----------



## Damned Fist

I saw these finished last night at work and I have to say they look fantastic! Definitely one of the best painted armies I've seen.

Great work Wraithk:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thats a well sweet squad Wraith, its gonna be a very nice army mate.

Any vehicles being done in this scheme?


----------



## The Wraithlord

I have two Rhinos and a Land Raider that will get this treatment or something very similar to help them stand out a bit.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Few closer pics for you guys:


----------



## Viscount Vash

MMmmmm Shiney things !

I said already, but that is a really sweet colour scheme for the Tsons. 
With that lava base thing you have going as well........'sounds of Vash drooling'......

Really looking forward to seeing this army as it grows.


----------



## Jacobite

Great stuff Wraith. The only suggestion I would make is to maybe tone down the red on the gauntlet. It kinda draws the eye away from the rest of the model.


----------



## delta13

loving the metallic blue on the thousand sons...finally someoen who understands how they should look...lol


----------



## DarknessDawns

looking awsome 
im so inspired/intimidated lol


----------



## The Wraithlord

Broke down and assembled the Terminators last night. This time I had the foresight to mount them on bases ready for lava painting lol.










This fine gent is going to become one of my Sorcerers. Black and silver trim will be brought over to the Tson blue and gold. The biggest question is whether or not to leave the head as is or swap it out with a tson head. Pros are that it will match the army more, cons are that it is going to be a bitch to get that head removed, the greenstuff cloak might be too tight for a large tson crest, and the crest might block out the freehand that is going to go on the banner. Wouldn't mind some other opinions on it along with the reasoning behind the swap or no swap you think.


----------



## pyroanarchist

I love the model as is, so I wouldn't swap the head. But if he feels out of place with the t-sons I would cut the banner and add a bit to raise it. That way even over the helm the banner would show.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Pics of the finished troop models now on bases ready for painting and the assembled Terminators on bases ready for painting. Some greenstuff will be needed on a few of the bases for the lava of course but for the most part they are the way they are going to be.


----------



## Damned Fist

Wow, you've been busy! The bases and Termies look good- and my vote is to change the head on the sorcerer. Cool model and all but he should tie in to the unit. (Unless you have some other ideas??)k:

Oh yeah!, get painting! you only have this week left bud.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Oh don't you worry. I have impressed myself with the model I am bringing already


----------



## foulacy

This thread has impressed me, it was your original daemon prince that inspired me to do mine you seen.
I love the Be'lakor model im currently doing one myself, looking forward to seeing the finished version of yours it is looking sweet up to now.
Loving the paint scheme for the Tsons.
I'd change the head on the sorceror, gives him that true feel of tzeentch, looking forward to see how the terminators turn out also.
Keep posting Wratihlord, you have caught my eyes.


----------



## Firewolf

>> Have had a good look at the minis in this thread, you filthy, disgusting follower of Tzeentch, and have to say everyone of them is minted. I am well impressed Wraith mate. Cannae wait to see the whole army when completed. Props again bud.:good:


----------



## Tau Chaotix

Those termies look like they are standing on choc chip cookies....
Nice work, very inspiring. I'm considering trying to copy a bit of that scheme when I can afford some TSons.

-Olek.


----------



## delta13

frikin sweet can't wait to see the termis painted


----------



## Shadowfane

Sigh.....I hate you, Wraith - now I have the urge to go and do my own Thousand Sons - had a cult army of them way, way, back, and looking at your stuff has made me want to update them!


----------



## plug

Looking good mate, can't wait to see the termes finished


----------



## Dark Hunter

They are really good minis. Can't wait to see more


----------



## hephesto

Very nice work Wraith, I just can't get over how good that colourscheme works!


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Can't believe how many updates I had missed! Oh well, it was a real pleasure to get such a large chunk of wraithcandy at one time.

Wraithcandy? Is that what eldar give their children?


----------



## The Wraithlord

You will be happy to know there is another update here then oh chewer of bamboo.

I finished the Tzeentch marines assembly for a 10 man squad and a heavy bolter dude that will be part of a Havoc squad. I decided that I was going to mix the possessed box with the basic CSM box in order to get marines that we a tad more mutated and cool looking than just the normal 'marines with spikes' we are used to seeing. Here they are:

Basic marines and heavy bolter armed model.


























Champion and plasmagunner











And here is the champion for my actual Thousand Sons squad


----------



## Viscount Vash

Man iv'e creamed my pants!

That Champ is soooo Sweet.
You have managed to get the reflective glow of the lava and everything.
(Do a Tut, pleeeeease.)


----------



## Hespithe

Yup... very very sweet. The fire effects over the whole model really do make a statement.


----------



## Jacobite

Thats two pants crewed Vash cause I think I just did as well. 

Awesome stuff Wraith. Your a god of all things with a brush. That banner is a-m-a-z-i-n-g.


----------



## The Wraithlord

The glow is simply a drybrush of blood red followed by drybrushing blazing orange over that with a very small amount of fiery orange to finish off.


----------



## Damned Fist

> The glow is simply a drybrush of blood red followed by drybrushing blazing orange over that with a very small amount of fiery orange to finish off.


You know what this means don't you?..., OSL for all you TS!

Keep up the great work Wraith. I think your efforts are appreciated around here.:wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well I started doing the OSL on the regular Tson models and it has become apparent that I am going to have to repaint the loincloths to a different colour than white as the orange of the osl REALLY clashes with the white colouring. I will try one of the models out by going with a red colour similar to the Tson champ I just posted and see how that turns out.


----------



## delta13

Termies....TERMIES....we...neeD...MORE TERMIES....


----------



## koosbeer

Wraith, I swear, every time i look at your stuff i wanna cry! That champion looks awesome! Did you build the gun to be on the gauntlet or did you buy it like that? If it was rigged, how did you do it? What did you use?

Anyway, very very good job! You dont need it but I'm repping you!

EDIT: Can't rep you! Something about spreading... blegh.. anyway! Consider yourself repped in my books!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Koos, both arms are Grey Knight arms, unmodified. They just look so intricate as is that they make fantastic champ/sorc arms.


----------



## plug

Wow great stuff wraith, love them to bits


----------



## The Wraithlord

New update. First squad is fully finished now, paint, bases, and all. I had to redo the tabbards to a dark red as the OSL on the white cloth did not look good at all.




























I am REALLY REALLY happy with how this squad turned out and am getting excited to finish up the rest of the army now as well. Still need to black out the base around the bottom but that is no biggie. Comments appreciated as always.


----------



## Damned Fist

Those loin cloths look as though they are going to burn right off of them! Well done bud!


----------



## Damned Fist

I came across this and thought that you might like to use it for inspiration for your Daemon Prince. 


Of course this means I'll never get a chance at a painting title but it would look sooooo cool in your army!!:


----------



## hephesto

Inspiring Wraith, truly inspiring. From the lighting to the armour and lave, these are just about as close to perfect as I can imagine!


----------



## delta13

um....wow...like....holy crap....i am sooooooo jealous..lol


----------



## The Wraithlord

Fist, I removed the pic you posted (my thanks btw for that) just so people don't think that is a pic of my work. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rindaris

I was already tempted to get a squad of 1k Sons to add to my Chaos army and seeing yours just makes me want to so much more. I love the idea of using GK arms on the sorcerer.


----------



## Fivetide

Truley awsome ! do u have any tips for painting in the colours of the helmet stipes ? I just dont seem to be able to get them even .. I tried useing yeallow then painting in the blue stripes but im just not good enough..snif*


----------



## MarzM

Very nice Wraithlord. I'm loving the lava bases and the shiny metal Tsons! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Hawke

wraithlord, those marines are phenominal!

almost makes me want to forsake nurgle... (never khorne!)

hawke


----------



## The Wraithlord

Fivetide: sorry about the delayed reply. I just painted the blue in first and then the gold followed by using a VERY small brush and painting black into the recessed lines to separate them out properly.

On the project note, the Tzeentch squad is basecoated and 4 of the Terminators are at the finished blue armour stage. I have also been using one of the Terms in order to post a Tutorial on painting Tsons Wraithlord Style.


----------



## plug

They are just so good. To me it looks like the lava is lighting up the models. Fantastic job.


----------



## Pandawithissues...

> To me it looks like the lava is lighting up the models


I think that's the point 

But yeah, looking awesome.


----------



## Firewolf

>> What can you say that aint been said about these minis before? Amazing shit.


----------



## Initiate

If it meant getting your talent, i would lick rotten banana off your foot. All freakiness aside, that is truly amazing. Your painting hand has been blessed by Tzeentch.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

The Wraithlord said:


> Ok guys, while I am finishing up a few Tau models and working on Be'lakor here do me the favour of taking a look at this Thousand Son model I have done from before and tell me what you think it needs. I like the silvery blue and plan on keeping that but something about the models paint job is lacking too me. Maybe it is the amount of metallic paint on it, maybe not enough of contrasting colours, I don't know. I am hoping you guys can give some suggestions that I can use or at the very least get ideas of my own from. And don't worry about hurting my feelings or anything. Constructive criticism is exactly what I am looking for


Ok. Probably a bit too late for this but i would add a deeper blue (but keep metallic) and a More Bad Moon yellow-ish gold. Hope i have contributed.


----------



## The Wraithlord

That is actually not the final scheme but is the first test run for them. This is the end result:


----------



## delta13

i think its great


----------



## Argitist

I agree with Da Red pj Grot. I think it needs a little more contrast against the light blue or darken it. 

But really, they look amazing and I'm sure in real life I wouldn't be able to see them that close anyho.


----------



## TheCoshMan

Christ!

What can you say?!

Those are truely epic! And the OSL looks perfect. I was toying with the idea of a lava base for my =][= scale grey knight, but I will definutly be doing so now! Cant wait to see you some tanks like this, I command you get the Tsons conversion bits from FW!


----------



## Shamrok

Awesome thats all i can manage to say amazing jobk:


----------



## NightmareCrow

Amazing work. I wish I could paint like that.


----------



## The Wraithlord

No pics at the moment but while I was waiting for the paint to dry on my Term Lord for the GD I took a look at the boobsnake mounted sorcerer I posted earlier in the thread and decided it wasn't quite 40K enough for my tastes. Ended up popping the spartan style head off and using the head from the CSM sprue as it just looks cool and has a bionic eye to boot. I also drilled a hole in his backpack and magnetized the CSM Slaanesh Icon into it to add a bit 'more' to him. Going out gaming tonight but I will post some pics of him, some wip terms and the wip lord when I get back.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

RAWWWRR!!! i liked the spartan head myself. I thought it was quite slaeenashi.:cray:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Here are the promised pics. First is the redone sorcerer and the next is a term showing the first 3 stages of my blue armour.


----------



## Abthrillon

the sorceror looks extrodinary lovely, tho I've noticed he got a sprue left on his right arm..but its all nice

the blue armor looks lovely aswell


----------



## Deacon316

You have amazing skill at painting. Wish I wasn't cursed with my spasms so I could try painting my own armies.


----------



## plug

The termes are looking sweet. Look forward to seeing them finished


----------



## bobss

yeh i love your conversions and painting

btw do you think your putting to much paint onto a model? because some of the details are pretty hard to make out


----------



## Shamrok

WOAH im kinda speechless, though i would like to see more of that Deamon Prince, absolutely bloody amazing.


----------



## Death Korp

Lovely 1Ksons. I think you have really done a smashing job on them!

DK


----------



## The Wraithlord

Here is the Sorcerer Lord as well.


----------



## Elchimpster

The Wraithlord said:


> Here is the Sorcerer Lord as well.


Yeah, my Blood Ravens Librarian can take him!
:grin:

Dude, these look unbelievable!
Bravo!


----------



## Shadwell

Looks amazing. O.O

But a question, on the below model, what is the model of the woman in the corner? Where is it from?


----------



## morfangdakka

Shadwell said:


> Looks amazing. O.O
> 
> But a question, on the below model, what is the model of the woman in the corner? Where is it from?


 
The female slave from the Dark Eldar Vect if I remeber correctly. 

That is just a great model the detailing on the cloak is incredible.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

ya, its the dark eldar mini. still lamenting the spartan helm on that piece.


----------



## Honking_Elephant

There ain't much I can sya that hasn't already been said, the lord is truly amazing, puts my painting to shame!


----------



## plug

Wow, that sorc is something else. Is there no end to your talents?


----------



## Chaos&Beer

Unbelievable man. That Sorcy is incredible. Love the metallic blue on your terminators as well. 

If there was a genuflection emoticon it would be at the end of this post.


----------



## 1k-termie

Sweet! those kick butt! BTW, how do you make the metallic blue? my TS could use some.


----------



## Arkion

You *should* be proud of that lord. Great centerpiece to your army.

I actually read most of this thread, and I see where you were going with the silvery Thousand Sons. It's one of those paint schemes that looks amazing in theory, looks incredible on a single model, but loses most of its visual panache once it hits the tabletop. For me, Black Templars posed the same problem: tons of individual detail, but it all just looks like a lump of black plastic when it gets to the game.

Glad you figured your way out of that one.

I also applaud your choice of heads on the Slaanesh Sorcerer. For most people familiar with the new Chaos stuff, that pointy head should scream "Slaanesh!" Without you needing to go all gawdy pink and detract from the rest of your army's color scheme.

If you do have plans to make him gawdy pink, might I suggest a rich purple on his shoulders and a pale-blue underbody? Going for an overall "warm" color scheme, using cool colors, is tricky, but I think it would work wonderfully with that model.

And, as an aside, you should totaly paint a fleur-de-lys on the slave girl's shoulder or cheek or something. I love the idea of a Sister of Battle turning into a Slaaneshi pleasure slave. But that's just my sick imagination.


----------



## The Wraithlord

1K: It is a gradual mix of Folk Arts Metallic Blue and Mithril Silver in successive layers.

Arkion: I fully intend to paint him in more of a dark purple scheme. I am not a fan of the whole 'pink marine' thing that most Slaanesh marines seem to get. I am thinking that I will paint one of the shoulder pauldrons in the Tsons silver/blue to show he is fully part of the army however.

And I am so going to steal that idea for the slave girl. That is a kick ass idea!!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

So very, very nice. I've got two suggestions: firstly, would it be too late to suggest clipping the spikes from the Termie? Not the Sorcerer Lord, the other one. I presume he's still meant to be one of the Thousand Sons, even if the rules can't properly reflect that? What with them being essentially automata, trophy racks just don't seem to be the thing. Secondly, I wish you'd swap the head on the Slaaneshi sorcerer (again). I don't have a particularly good reason for you to; it's just a matter of personal opinion - I really, really hate it.


----------



## 1k-termie

I think the head looks a bit slanneshi, but when painted, chances are you'll prove me wrong. 
For the metallic blue, would mithril silver and another GW blue, like Ultramarines Blue + White be suitable?


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy

:shok: Amazing work, you're painting and conversion is just amazing Wraithlord this gives me a reason to start working again on my 1ksons. And again amazing work :clapping:


----------



## The Wraithlord

1k: it looks Slaaneshi because it IS Slaaneshi. That is a Slaanesh Sorcerer conversion for the sorc that I have joined to my Tsons. And as for the paints, it might but not as well. It is the combination of metallic paints that allow me to get the colour I do.


----------



## 1k-termie

Ok, that makes sense. Guess i didnt read everything:headbutt::read:

I think the Helmeted head was kooler, but I'm not you, so i see thing differently.


----------



## darklightknight448

Wraith... this is a MASTERPIECE. Jeez, I'm almost considering pestering and badgering my veteran, chaos-playing but sadly retired (for a while at least... might convince him to start again. Otherwise I have nobody for my Tau to play against... mehehehe!) uncle to give me one or two of his least (if not never) used Chaos models for me to practice painting and modelling on. Might even, thanks to the MAGIC of Apocalypse, start collecting Chaos and group 'em with my Tau. I was tempted before, now I REALLY wanna thanks to your models. (Darn you Wraith, now I gotta spend a ton of money on Chaos models! D
Oh.. and that Sorcerer? 'Eavy Metal standard. Easily.


----------



## cooldudeskillz

OMG!!! that amazing..simply amazing! makes wan't to choose tzeentch over nurgle as my second god in my army, keep up the good work wraith!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Small update with pics to follow soon. I picked up a Vindicator to add to the army and I use magnets so that I can convert it to a rhino in times of need. Unfortunately, my Slaanesh sorcerer is going to be put on the shelf as 5th ed screwed his use over completely and I will have to come up with something else in his place. I also got my raptors assembled and will post pics of them shortly.


----------



## Riandro

Dude! ive been waiting for an update for like ages! glad to see you havent given up yet!

also how is your Slaanesh sorcerer screwed over? not having read the 5th ed i wouldnt know.

:victory:


----------



## 1k-termie

How did 5th screw it over? I don't have it yet.


----------



## Druchii

You must tell me the colours you use for the blue.


----------



## The Wraithlord

A Lash sorc on a steed costs 155pts in total. In 4th ed he was uber as he couldn't be targeted unless he was the closest unit so he was very surviveable. In 5th Ed, IC's can now be targeted unless they join a unit. With the old rules, I could run him slightly behind my army and Lash enemy units with ease and not have to worry about losing him nearly as much. In 5th, he is the very first target on the table and a single missile or lascannon will insta-kill him. Plus, the steed gives him movement of 6", Fleet, then a 12" charge and no other unit in the army has that kind of movement mode for him to join with, making the steed a total waste of points.

I will still have a Lash sorc in the army but now he will have wings, or a jumppack or join a unit of terminators perhaps. But as it stands with the new rules a standalone Steed Lord is a waste of points.

Druchii: it is Folk Arts Metallic Blue with successive highlights of Mithril Silver added to it for highlights.


----------



## angels of fire

B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L., and have you had a chance to paint the baneblade. Great work, just superb.


----------



## LasPlagas173

Dude, i would kill to see how you would paint some rubric Terminators! btw, amazing job :shok:


----------



## Green Knight

amassing paint jobs, nice one


----------



## idlebrain

I miss new stuff from you ;-/

I'll be working on a truescale thousand son army starting next week. Looking at 2000-2500 points. Using some of the paints/painting techniques you have used.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Actually, I was started on the Lash sorc tonight, only to have it come to a crashing halt right off the bat. Seems I missed a couple of seams on the tail section of the boobsnake and I have to go back and gs them smoothly before I can paint it. Going to go UBER paint on it as it is now just going to be a display piece.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

Go wraith and uber boob snake :victory: :laugh: good luck and looking forward to to seeing the WIP


----------



## 1k-termie

Well, then that makes much more sense, Wraith. Thanks!


----------



## Bloodhound

> Man iv'e creamed my pants!





> Thats two pants crewed Vash cause I think I just did as well.


Wraith. You're paying for my dry cleaning bill. I'm wearing my good jeans.


Also, please do a full scale tute on the source lighting. Pweese? -puppy dog eyes-
I mean a detailed one with little to no drybrushing? Cause IMHO, drybrushing leaves you with no feeling of self pride cause it's so easy to do. Unless it's a countless amount of bases you're painting.

Pweese?:angel:


----------



## The Wraithlord

More often than not, OSL is done by drybrushing Blood, sorry.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I have been looking at this model trying to figure out what I didn't like about it and it finally hit me. I have the wrong weapon arm on him and I forgot to put his shield on the pistol arm. I have a longer grey knight force weapon that I am going to switch out with the current one and the shield will be added to look like it is one with the gun.


----------



## idlebrain

on what, the boob snake?


----------



## The Wraithlord

I posted this in the main modelling section as well but the more input the better.

Alright, here is the deal. I run a squad of Tzeentch Icon marines with my Thousand Sons army and I am -really- uncertain how to paint them so my question is this: should I paint them in the same colour scheme as my Tsons or should I paint them slightly different, still blue and gold but perhaps not the metallic colour the actual Tsons are. I would really appreciate everyones input on this one as I just can't decide.

idlebrian: yeah on the boobsnake rider.


----------



## horusundivided

i posted this response already in your other tread but i'll put it up here to:

tough decision...i would stick with the metallic colour, but that's mostly because i like it so very much on your other figures. i was thinking, since they're carrying the tzeentch icon, why not give them a sort of greenish magic glow instead of (or in addition to) the reddish lava glow the others have? in that way you a) keep the beatiful metallic b) make the different enough to mark them immidiately out as "special". you could model a sort of small warp-vortexes on the base where the glow is coming from or (and that's a lot more difficult i realise but i have full confidence you're a good enough painter to pull it off without any difficulties) use the icon itself as the origin point of the glow, bathing all marines surrounding it in it's spooky magical glow...

good luck and i'm looking forward to the results, whatever they wil be!


----------



## Blood God

Well i feel you should paint them differrent. Pehaps well, dulling the TS paint scheme a little :O Keep up your freakishly good work!


----------



## Damned Fist

Haven't been any pics in a while..., any updates?

-As per your question: I still say keep them in the same colours. They will be differentiated by the headdress'.:wink:


----------



## geza55

*WoW*

WoW, just WoW. Deez iz da bestest spikey boyz i've seen painted in yonkz. 'Ow do uze paint 'em so it lookz like da larvaz glowing?


----------



## The Wraithlord

The lava bases are courtesy of Damned Fists tutorial found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6410


----------



## geza55

Coo ta. Dat'll look beast on me looted kans! Bwa ha ha!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok, time for a LONG overdue update. First off, pics of the finished (minus the base) Tzeentch Daemon Prince.


































Now some pics of the Tzeentch marines. I want the Icon marines to look similar to yet different from the actual Thousand Sons to show that the more ornate armour belongs on the actual Legion troops. The idea is that any others in the army that are NOT actual Tsons are initiates working their way up to becoming true members of the Legion. Anyway, some wips:


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great Deamon Prince Wraithlord! Love the idea and the rich Blue colours I am really liking. Nicely painted!

The marines looking good too.


----------



## moo

Im loving the work dude, it all looks really good so far. Are you going to do lava bases like with your 1ksons?


----------



## Green Knight

outstanding work as all ways Wraithlord, + rep


----------



## Damned Fist

It's great to see these coming along so well. The Tzeentch marines that are posted here don't really give you a good idea of how nice these models actually are in person. To see them in hand is amazing! At our local GW store people ALWAYS comment on how good Wraiths army looks. 

Keep up the great work Wraith:victory:


----------



## Blood God

OMG..Those marines and daemon prince are AMAZING. Perfection as usual Wraith


----------



## plug

The daemon prince is amazing. As always, your work is outstanding.


----------



## the cabbage

Really sickeningly good!


----------



## shas'o7

I need MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is amazing +rep, I know you don't need it, but this is flawless.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks folks, glad you like where the army is going. More to come soon hopefully.


----------



## Wolfblade

You know, your painting makes me sick. But it also inspires me. It's strange; I know I could never be that good, but seeing stuff like that makes me at least want to try, damn it! Great job.


----------



## Syph

As I said in my own WIP thread, a lot of the things you do such as the lighting off the base and the way you do your power weapons have inspired the more ambitious painter within me. So, thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Kharnage

Fanatastic stuff, Wraith. Looking forward to next update.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy

Now that I'm back, I DEMAND FAMILY PICS!!!!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok folks time for a looooooooooooong overdue update. Before I post the pics I have to give a huge thank you to Damned Fist. He saved me a ton of time by using his airbrush to get the silver basecoat and first light blue wash done for me. Once I got these models back from him I had to do a further 2 light and very watery washes of Asurmen blue followed by 2 similar washes of Badab Black to darken the army a bit further. Ended up getting the match spot on with the models already done. So here are the pics.


























I have also begun to repaint the armour of my Obliterators to match this blue and will eventually have to rebase them to match as well. Updates should be a little closer together now as once I get the 3 vehicles back from Fist I will begin to finally finish off the rest of this army. The biggest thing will be to paint the second squad of actual Thousand Sons as their paint scheme requires a far more in depth method of layering to duplicate. I also have to rebase the entire second squad to match the lava bases as well but that shouldn't take too much time. Till next time.


----------



## Digg40k

Those are beautiful Wraith, really top notch work! I particularly love the Heavy Bolters. How did you achieve the effect on your bases?


----------



## Vorropohaiah

i love the colour scheme on these guys, really nice and subtle


----------



## Damned Fist

> Ended up getting the match spot on with the models already done. So here are the pics.


Good news! That's what I was waiting to hear. It would have been a real downer if you couldn't get them to match.:victory: They look great so far.k:



> once I get the 3 vehicles back from Fist I will begin to finally finish off the rest of this army.


I have all of the silver done and 1 rhino is completed with the blue. I'll bring it so that you can see it before I finish the others.

P.S. Little man thinks that the Vindicator should have an 'accident' before he returns.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> How did you achieve the effect on your bases?


Which effect Digg? On these or on the actual finished bases earlier in the thread?



> P.S. Little man thinks that the Vindicator should have an 'accident' before he returns.


LOL!! Come on, he isn't that bad. I look forward to seeing the vehicles Fist, I will bring in a couple of these guys tonight to show you the match up.


Project notes: I have managed to get all the silver trim work finished now on each of these guys and will be starting on the details shortly, possibly tonight. With the blue and the trim done the majority of the work is finished which will now allow me to go through and concentrate on the details that will make the models really pop. This has really gotten me excited to keep moving on these guys again!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Here are some comparison shots beside the previous ones showing the trim all finished up:
















































And here is one showing one of the finished models from the ones I did myself on the left and one of the ones Fist sprayed for me on the right:


----------



## killmaimburn

Wow I just noticed it now but the glowing red of those eyes is amazing! How do you do it?
P.S. do the same for the new models, it looks great.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Wow I just noticed it now but the glowing red of those eyes is amazing! How do you do it?
> P.S. do the same for the new models, it looks great.


Thanks glad you like it. The entire army will have eyes like that, even the actual Tson models. It is easy enough to do however. Blood Red base, Blood Red/Blazing Orange over that, dot of Blazing Orange/White (very very little white) in the center.


----------



## Trevor Drake

I simply love it. but i have to ask...is there a green paint with that same kind of glow as your blue? i have to say that im about ready to go to my friendly local game store and go postal on the paint pots (since the owner still caries them -_- )


----------



## Djinn24

Awesome work on the trim and the eyes do look really good.


----------



## Riddlecakes

i really like the tsons look and the eyes and the trim makes A HUGE DIFFRENCE 

Ohhh BTW check out my army blog it called Natures mistakes here is the link
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19573


----------



## DaemonsR'us

Riddlecakes said:


> i really like the tsons look and the eyes and the trim makes A HUGE DIFFRENCE
> 
> Ohhh BTW check out my army blog it called Natures mistakes here is the link
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19573


Hey riddlecakes not sure if you meant to or not but its not really cool to psuedo-hijack a thread by linking up a post like that, good way to get yourself targeted by a mod, im not really sure its against the rules but idoubt someone would appreciate it, and doing it on a mods thread...definately not a wise idea, not trying to be an arse but just one of those respectful things

And models looking awsome wraith, cant wait to see a overall army pic :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord

> i have to ask...is there a green paint with that same kind of glow as your blue?


Sure Icedrake. The armour colour is simply mithril silver with very watery washes of Asurmen Blue and Badab Black to get the colour I wanted. If you are looking for a green, just do the same thing using Thraka Green. The thinner the wash, the lighter it will be.


----------



## Void dragon

Wraithlord you are the best painter ever!:good: +rep


----------



## Chaosftw

Fantastic! loving the Models, I really liked the deamon that thing was 'Sick'

Nice work!

Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw

Well i missed a crap ton of pages, I still think the deamon is coming along amazing, But now seeing the Suns squad complete, and all the other projects of yors underway you have literally inspired me to purchase more marines. Not because i need anymore 5k points i think is more then enough but just to customize them. Like your bases are unreal (would really like to know how you did that / what you used) I also loved the shadows and reflections / glare from the lava onto the model, and i belive the glowing light from the eye of the staff onto that particulat model. Again Fenominal work Hats off to you and your Army! Between you and the Fist i would dish a lot of coin to get a paint job on my army from you guys!!! haha (sereously )

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## The Wraithlord

Some further updates. First up, the Oblits have had their armour repainted quickly to match the steel blue. I will also have to update their bases in the future to match the lava bases of the rest of the army.










Here are all the vehicles in their current states. The darker one is the final blue colour and the others have to be brought to match.










Here is a closer pic of the final blue on the vehicles










Finally, I rebased the Tzeentch Prince on a more appropriate looking base. Still have a bit to do on it as the rock needs another highlight layer and I am planning on filling in the middle hole with gs and painting it up to look like lava similar to the other bases of the army. Once that is done I will be painting on lighting effects on the legs of the prince to match.


----------



## Chaosftw

That Deamon Base is amazing how did u do that? I like the oblits color scheme very unique! I think once the bases are complete to match the rest it will look good. As for the tanks base color, very slick to say the least. I like how it has that shine to it but not to the point where it takes away from the actual model looking forward to seeing how those turn out!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Syph

Top stuff with the Daemon there Wraithlord. If you use lava in the middle of the base, will you be OSL'ing the chains and stuff too? One other thing I thought of is the sword - it looks good as it is, don't get me wrong - what if you made look the same as the runes on the base? Again, awesome stuff.


----------



## Vashtek

I really like what you have done with your Tsons... but I get the feeling you could do soo much better than than the oblit models shown above.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Syph, you hit it on the head. Yes I will be doing OSL on the chains and legs once the lava is in the middle area. The sword however was deliberately left as a rusty slab of metal for a couple of reasons. First, the rules say it is just a ccw and second, the idea is that he is so powerful that even with what is just a shaped piece of metal he is quite capable of ripping just about anything to shreds.

Vashtek, hehe, those Oblits were painted way back when those models came out. I will eventually repaint them but not for a long time.


----------



## dlakertor

Excellent painting on the models. I really like the runes on the base. Can't wait for you to paint OSL on the daemon. 

+rep for amazing painting.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

amazing work. can't wait to see the full finished army. also, we need to see the boobsnake sorc!!!!

p.s. how do you get the lighting on the tsons (the glow from the lava?)


----------



## Damned Fist

That daemon Prince rocks! The base looks fantastick: From what I understand, Mitch said that you stood alone with that model at the *Ahem* painting contest.:wink:

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I'm sorry..., really, I just couldn't help myself:victory:

Great work, looks like you will be finished long before me.


----------



## Haraldrr

Sweet T-sons, i particulay like your be-lakor, i was thinking of a zteentch themed chaos marine army, may o borrow the idea?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Damn right I was Fist! Showed that bastard off in true fashion. Course, being a week late for the competition didn't win me anything but hey....

Wulox, feel free my friend, feel free.


----------



## Zaden

Simply amazing Wraithlord...all of it. Just incredible. You truly take the hobby to a new level.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I've hovered in this thread for a while, but that Demon prince has spurred me to commenting.

Outstanding stuff Wraith, I love seeing your work and this thread is an ispiration for me to get going on my own projects.

Can't wait to see more, regards 

Reaper


----------



## The Wraithlord

Couple of quick update pics. First one is the two rhinos and the land raider showing off the finished blue armour now that the washes are done. Trim, details and such are still very much needed. The second pic is the land raider next to one of the Tzeentch marines to allow a comparison to the marines armour which I think turned out quite well.


----------



## Underground Heretic

I think they all turned out well. Good job, Wraithlord. The side armor looks paler in th second photo though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Damned Fist

Lol! Love the knights in the background. Have fun painting them.laugh:Just too funny!:laugh


----------



## Riandro

wraith, do i see a black templars cross faintly outlined on the side of the 'raider? :laugh:


----------



## squeek

Riandro said:


> wraith, do i see a black templars cross faintly outlined on the side of the 'raider? :laugh:


Ha! I see it too now you mention it. Looks like the TSons are fans of recycling, go them, protecting the Earth


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yes you do. I got the tank in trade already assembled and that was the best I could do to remove it. I will probably paint some freehand over it to cover it up.


----------



## Djinn24

Hey Wraith, Take some 400 grit sandpaper and you should be able to sand the cross off, follow it with 800, you will end up having to repaint that area but you should get rid of the emblem.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

:laugh: I seeit too. yea, paint over it.
sandpaper would work, but destry the paint-job...
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:laugh:
:crazy:


----------



## wd6669

I love it all. Only thing i can really say u could of done better on is the daemon prince, not that ur painting is lacking just that seeing how the rest of ur army seems original and then seeing a plain bel'kor model, i kinda was expecting an all out original conversion with the skill that u have


----------



## HorusReborn

Nice work so far man! I love the colour effects on the armour of the tsons... can't wait to see more!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Wraith, I need a fix. Bring an update alrdeady


----------



## Harley Daemonette

*Wraithlord*

Looks great. Is that a conversion or an original model - if so from:shok: what range? Harley


----------



## The Wraithlord

Is which a conversion Harley?


----------



## Chaoz94

love the army


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well not a picture update but mainly an update to share an idea I have had with you folks and get some feedback. This idea is concerning my actual Tsons models, both painted and unpainted. I have one squad shown here:










This squad is fully finished complete with OSL techniques, gs work, the works and I am very happy with them for sure. That said, I am thinking of painting the next batch similar to these guys:










Now keep in mind that this second pic was taken while the squad was still a wip.

The reason I am thinking of the switch is that while I love the way the first squad turned out, they took an INCREDIBLY long time to paint (1 week+ per model) while the guys in the second squad took all of a single night to get the primary colour down (for a full ten). The thing that has me examining all of this is the fact that this is my tabletop army and I have been noticing a fair bit of chipping/damage to the first squad lately. Between that and the sheer time it takes to do them I am finding myself completely uninterested in painting up another squad of them to that level, despite how awesome a full army like that would look on the table.

So here is my question: would you guys paint a full army up like the first squad or leave that as a display style squad and go with the easier but still decent looking approach?


----------



## Boss Luwee

My nips got rock hard when I saw that lighting effect from the lava!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'd love to see the 1st style as a whole army but i hear what yoursaying. i think it would be best for your sanity to keep the 1st as display and the rest in the second scheme(which is still awesome)

I do have one suggestion though Wraith, if you're going with the second scheme I think you definatley need to paint the trims gold. Because while they look awesome i don't think they look Tsons enough. (I', aware that pic is WIP so the gold may already be done)


You could even use the OSL marines as chosen/sergeants, whatever chaos have

Hope this helps bud


----------



## moo

I've been through those thoughts too for a while WL, and i've tried to maintain a good standard with my models but i've rushed some as i've lost my interest and concentration at times. One thing you have to ask yourself is do you want them for tabletop quality to play or do you want an army which looks cool . I've been opting for the latter as much as i can because i don't game much but honestly i feel much more appreciative of my force in hindsight.

I have come to the conclusion that i don't game enough and i'd rather paint smaller forces or units then whole armies. Not really an answer to your question but more some food for thought. My suggestion is to put your tsons on the sidelines work on other things then come back to it one day when you find the motivation again.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Moo does make a good point, perhaps focus on your WOC for a while or maybe yanno, if the mmod took you, relight the Tau fires. And then come back to the Tsons when you feel like working your fingers to the bone


----------



## Zondarian

I rarely get a chance to look on this thread, but I always enjoy browsing when I do. Keep up the good work Wraith, you are making T Sons everywhere look good.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> I do have one suggestion though Wraith, if you're going with the second scheme I think you definatley need to paint the trims gold


Oh yeah, those guys in the second pic were being painted as Tzeentch Marines and not actual Tsons. If I were to do the sons similar to that they would both be actual tson models and done in the steel blue/golds.


----------



## Warpath

You've put forward such an interesting point that many painter/gamers have. I'd persnally love to see you continue at your current level putting out one model a week to that standard but like you say this is a gaming army and it will get knocked about and chipped :ireful2: 

I've settled to paint my army to a TT standard that i'm still happy with but one that i'd not have to kill another player if he dropped one! Why not take 5 models give your self a week to complete them and see what the results are? Aim for great models but be aware of your time limit, i think 'eavy metal painters get 4 hours for a normal guy and 8 for a HQ. Try it out.


Good luck with them either way WL :good:


----------



## aegius

That light sourcing gave me some unusual tingles. I think I like the tingles, I know I like the light sourcing.


----------



## HorusReborn

Wraith... I can totally understand where you're comming from in regrads to this. I started out really caring about how my daemons came out, but I became freakishly annoyed because of the table top play. One thing that frustrated me, much like you, was the time spent to get them "right". Paint them like the second one, focus on the characters, do the OSL on the regular joes, shouldn't take too long! You're going to drive yourself nuts if you don't resign yourself to the straight up nice table top quality of the regular joes. You can paint to table top quality much better than most people would, so people will still be looking with awe at your work man!


----------



## confuzzed

All I have to say is I heart blue and black :mrgreen: 

You're making me re-think my chosen colour scheme


----------



## Damned Fist

I vote for a compromise somewhere in the middle. Use the 'quick' method on the blue armour and then take your time on the details such as the gold trim and the OSL. This will significantly reduce the time it usually takes you to do the armour while actually tying them into the rest of your army a little better. Then you can spent a little more time doing the parts that you enjoy more and still have an exceptional looking army!k:

All that being said..., just get painting again!:ireful2:


----------



## Syph

Compromise sounds good. I know I'd do them all like the first batch, because I always try to paint each model one better than the last. I couldn't not do something I knew I was capable of, if you know what I mean!


----------



## The Gopher

Just wanted to add to the long string of compliments about this army and say that it's inspirational. I had no interest in even reading the CSM codex until I read through this topic and saw your artwork and realized how badass a CSM army can look. Maybe I was turned off by all the pink marine armies I've seen, but this one is truly awesome.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

I would keep it the same, i like that the regular CSM dont have the same paint job as the thousand sons. They may be tzeentch marines but are not thousand sons. I would add sporatic magma/osl onto some of tha CSM though, but not too many. 2-3 per squad to break things up.


----------



## edd_thereaper

some awsome stuff, especially the sorced lighting and lava bases

i might have to re-write my renagade guard background to include lava flows so i can use some on the models

this thread took me a while to read but i recon it would inspire even the most stubborn dwarfs

+ rep from me


cheers 

edd


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks for the compliments folks, I really appreciate it. I do think I am going to go with Fists advice and use the quicker method for the steel blue while taking my time with the details to make them pop. Best of both worlds that way. Unfortunately, there won't be an update to this log for awhile now as I am currently working on a model for the coming Golden Daemon and it is a Fantasy dragon. This log will continue however, never be concerned it will die


----------



## wombat_tree

Wow......this is brilliant. Up until I saw this thread I hatted tson I thought they looked like crap but your painting has more than changed my mind +rep


----------



## LimitingFactor

Outstanding. I got to base my own W.E force before my 1st game , using them.
I hope they look half as good as your bases when its over and done with.
Games workshop could use a tutorial from your good self regarding these lava bases and the way your painting interacts with them. :so_happy:


----------



## Gavalon the Great

I've just read all 27 pages of this thread to this pont, and I'll happily join the clamouring throng to add my voice to the deserved chorus of praise.

But what's impressed me even more is your patience & generosity of spirit. I for one would not have had the grace you have displayed throughout this saga, and especially where you calmly and politely answered the same question over and over and over again.

So, as much as I am inspired and spiritually nourished by the vision and work of the artist, the actual man emerges from this thread for me as being of far far greater worth to this community.


----------



## Damned Fist

> So, as much as I am inspired and spiritually nourished by the vision and work of the artist, the actual man emerges from this thread for me as being of far far greater worth to this community.


Inspired and *spiritually nourished*?!?:search: (*checks which thread he's reading*) Either this is one of your Tzeentch spells Wraith or you have an official 'groupie' :rofl:


----------



## Gavalon the Great

You in turn have revealed yourself, Fist! :laugh:

A true Thousand Son (ignoring the dustbags, of course, cos they're past the point of appreciating anything) would merely revel in the use of language.

But a Slaaneshi - and let's face it, your nick does have that alluring hint of the repressed shining through - would definitely go the groupie line.

:clapping::friends:

:read:


----------



## Damned Fist

Abraxus said:


> You in turn have revealed yourself, Fist! :laugh:
> 
> A true Thousand Son (ignoring the dustbags, of course, cos they're past the point of appreciating anything) would merely revel in the use of language.
> 
> But a Slaaneshi - and let's face it, your nick does have that alluring hint of the repressed shining through - would definitely go the groupie line.
> 
> :clapping::friends:
> 
> :read:



:laugh:Lol:laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Lol, he has you there Fist :wink:

Thanks for the comments everyone, I truly appreciate them. I know this thread has been fairly dormant for awhile but that will change in the near future. I just need to get off my ass and finish up some of the stuff I am trying to do for the GD in June first.


----------



## QAeternus

This is really cool (says random guy #2890), It really helped me figure out the colour scheme for my T.Sons. There's only one potential problem; they look awesome both individually and as a squad but does the scheme work on the tabletop as an _army_? It's a bizarre sweet-spot balancing those three points of reference/observation that has frustrated my efforts far too often.:angry:


----------



## NagashKhemmler

I did read a page ago that you were debating continuing the current standard or dropping it back....

I think you should continue, what's the point of awesome looking models you never use and that no one sees? The point of spending so much effort is to be proud of them ! .

They look awesome though I must say and with the amount of marines in the game I think it's almost 'necessary' to spend that extra bit of effort to make one's models unique.


----------



## GutCheck

I just found this post.
Wow.. what a roller coaster ride of an army blog! 
Dude. You're stuff is incredible. Seriously. 

I'll throw in my 2 cents. 

I think the airbrushing is definitely the way to go. It's essentially a base coat and once you throw in your details and "pops" you can't tell. 

As far as your magnificent lava base, I would tone their usage down a bit. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love them. But I wouldn't base the whole army on them. Aside from adding a lot of time to building the army, it'll make the display board more difficult to construct if *everyone* is standing in lava and.. I think it'll look a little strange. 

I like your Daemon Prince a lot. His runic base is inspired. You mentioned his base getting a lava treatment in the center. Will he be straddling the lava? Or.. will he be suspended above it on a flier stem? Or.. perhaps the inner rune base is broken and he's standing on a chunk of it that's floating on lava that is gushing out? Or.. will you build a broken rock spike surrounded by lava that the perfect runic base sits atop? He is a flier after all.. he can be hoisted on high!

What's the plan man?!?!

All in all. Wow. 
+Rep (as much as I've got . .


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well due to the fact that I have a tournament this weekend that requires all models to be at least 3 colours if I want to use them, I had to put the brush to four of my Tsons that were either bare metal or just basecoated. I went with the idea I mentioned above regarding toning down the difficulty in painting and I think I reached something that I am quite happy with actually. Here is a couple of pics:










The four in the middle were done in a grand total of a day and a half for all of them, starting yesterday and ending about fifteen mins before I took this picture. They are not fully done yet by any stretch of the imagination however they are good enough for this weekend. I placed a couple of the first squad on each end for comparison and I have to say that I am quite happy with how close I was able to get them. One thing that does stand out to me that I am not overly happy with is the glossiness of the cloth due to the heavy wash use. Hopefully that will be toned down by the dullcote when I apply it. 










The champ on the left is the finished original from the first squad while the one on the right is the newest, wip champ. The glossy cloth is the same so I am no longer worried about that as I never heard a complaint or heard one about it before. But it provides a closer look at the paint I think with a couple of more detailed models. I would be interested in what you guys think.



> they look awesome both individually and as a squad but does the scheme work on the tabletop as an army?


I think so but Damned Fist, being one of my usual opponents, can answer that better I think.



> As far as your magnificent lava base, I would tone their usage down a bit. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love them. But I wouldn't base the whole army on them. Aside from adding a lot of time to building the army, it'll make the display board more difficult to construct if everyone is standing in lava and.. I think it'll look a little strange.


I have no plans on building a display board for the entire army but I have been thinking along the same lines as you and feeling like I should put at least some of them on regular ground. As for the Prince, he will be standing exactly as he is in the pic with the lava sitting inside the well and the light shining up from there.


----------



## general

Looking awsome.

I was wondering what your new way of doing the tsons blue was? I tried to find it in earlier postes, but didn't have any success (possibly cos I've been a plonker and missed it!). I am flirting with the idea of a sons army when I've finished my current khorne stuff, and love the metallic blue look you've got.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Boltgun/Mithril Silver basecoat followed by a couple of light washes of Asurmen Blue and a final extremely light wash of Badab Black to darken it a bit.


----------



## BDJV

Awesome, looking T-sons! The Sorcerers are fantastic!


----------



## Damned Fist

> they look awesome both individually and as a squad but does the scheme work on the tabletop as an army?


I can assure you that there is never a lack of observers watching our games. The main reason, i believe, is that people like seeing well painted armies on the table..It adds soooo much to a game. I can also tell you that Wraith's is one of the best. There are always comments on his trade mark 'steel blue' and his lighting effects. Now that he is working on these again perhaps we'll have to have a game with a full battle report after both armies are complete.:victory:


Btw- I hate to say this..., but I'm actually starting to prefer the "new blue' to the old. The toned down effect that you achieve seems more..., I don't know?..., Choasy to me. (Just thinking out loud)


----------



## The Wraithlord

> There are always comments on his trade mark 'steel blue' and his lighting effects


It is actually fairly funny at times when Fist and I have a game because people looking at my army and his end up looking like they are watching a tennis game, back and forth, back and forth :laugh:

Yeah I know what you mean Fist and it has occurred to me a couple of times as well. In fact, at the tournament today (did HORRIBLY BTW) I got a ton of comments from folks saying much the same thing, that the darker look suited the evil nature they are supposed to have better. Good thing too as this is how the rest are going to be painted now. No way in hell I am spending a week per model on my tabletop army any more lol.


----------



## The Gopher

You mentioned something about a Golden Demon dragon entry? Where are the pics at?!


----------



## Concrete Hero

Damned Fist said:


> Now that he is working on these again perhaps we'll have to have a game with a full battle report after both armies are complete.:victory:
> (Just thinking out loud)


Yes, yes please

EDIT: Now I've gotten over my stupor; I really like that new Aspiring Sorcerer, its High Marshals Herb-awhatever's body isn't it?


----------



## Gavalon the Great

The true tragedy for we mere mortals is that your *cough* rough jobs *cough* still look more devastating than our best efforts.

I love the backbanner on your Champion, btw, as the logo seems to leap off the material.

Wouldn't mind hearing your thoughts on that tournament, and what it taught you about playing 1kSons.


----------



## Mordeth

I agree with Gavalon.
But I must disagree with Damned Fist, I still think the 'old blue' look waaay more fitting than the dull blue/gray metallics...:wink:
But I can totally understand that spending a week per model is excrutiating work... :laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Gopher: that was for my Fantasy Chaos army and unfortunately work is on hold with that right now. I won't be able to hit Games Day this year so I am not rushing the model.


Right now I am working on a completely separate model for a break from my usual stuff and once that is done, I will be finishing off these guys.


----------



## foulacy

Any new updates Wraith, just read through this thread again, your work is amazing.


----------



## Trevor Drake

The Wraithlord said:


> Sure Icedrake. The armour colour is simply mithril silver with very watery washes of Asurmen Blue and Badab Black to get the colour I wanted. If you are looking for a green, just do the same thing using Thraka Green. The thinner the wash, the lighter it will be.


You are simply amazing Wraithlord. Congratulations on your amazing army, I can only pray I get to the amazing standard you have set.


----------



## Iron Warrior Khaos

I dont like thousand sons! Never have, never would have. I thought they looked ridiculous. I own around 12k pts of chaos, and not a tzeentchan model in sight! I had never seen even a 'decent' looking tsons army.

And now thats all out the window because you wraith started this thread! Curse you!
Now I need some tson models just to try to paint to your standard.

Fantastic modelling and painting! I love it!


----------



## jlevan

Very nice. This work inspires me, and makes me wish I'd spent more time painting test models. very good work. Thanks for allowing us to watch =)


----------



## sphere830

Great working log man. I really like the lighting effects from the lava and that demon is just a beautiful work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

LONG time coming for this update. I kind of burned out on painting and went nuts with video games for a bit. Back at it now and I thought I would show the latest work done. These are the latest wip batch of Tsons I have going on and aside from the champ (obviously) the blue metallic is done on them with the gold being in the first stages for a few. The loincloths are all gs made from a mold I was fortunate enough to borrow from Damned Fist and the champ still needs a gs cloak made to tie him in with the other two.


----------



## jpunk

Why have I not seen this log before?
Seriously, why? Great painting, great ideas. Haven't had a chance to look through the whole thing yet, but I look forward to doing so immensely if the last few pages are anything to go by.

+rep in anticipation of an interesting and inspirational hour or so.


----------



## Damned Fist

Coming along nicely Wraith. These loin cloths look great b.t.w.k:


----------



## moo

Nice work WL, good to see you back at this. It was this project which helped me get motivated to paint my Tsons army.


----------



## Master Gladious

Love your Colour Scheme k: Its THE best Thousand Sons scheme I've ever seen!!! And I think thats the way they should be :grin:

I would really like to know how you do your gold, if you could post it up that would make a massive help to my armies look


----------



## The Wraithlord

Right now as I am painting up some Warriors for my fantasy army (linked in my sig) I am working on a tutorial as to how I paint them. As soon as I get them done I will be doing one for my tsons as well.


----------



## Blackheart_101

Yaaaay !!!:biggrin: Looking forward to the Tsons tutorial Wraith, keep at it.


----------



## nurgles_warrior

these are simply awsome, cant wait to see more and the champion looks awsome:victory:


----------



## Templar Bones

Have to say your log is truly addictive in nature, I'm new to Heresy (obviously) and after reading the first couple pages.. I just couldn't stop til the end! Not alot I can say about your masterful talents with a brush that hasn't been said already. 

What also caught my eye was your relaxed, helpful nature. At least four people have asked throughout this thread how you did your blue and rather than a simple 'see above' or ignoring them as some might you answered thier questions and moved on.

Do believe I'm gunna like it here. Keep up the good work (even if they are traitors) :grin:


----------



## Hudson

people must turn up to play you, see your models and turn around and walk out the door head slung down in a very "why the fuck cant mine look like that DAMN YOU PAINTS WHY WONT YOU COOPERATE" kinda way lol


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Just read this...all of it and i can't say anything that hasn't been said already so i'll say...what 'they' said...+ rep wraith amazing stuff keep it coming


----------



## shaantitus

How is it that both Wraithlords threads have surfaced at the same time? I have no rep left to give and my brain has suffered a serious malfunction after looking at all these astounding models. But as I said in the other thread I guess loads of compliments and rep are just some of the things you tallented people have to put up with. Magnificent work. I have to point out that any games between Wraithlord and DamnedFist shoud have warning notices advising people of possible serious damage to their state of mind. Too much goodness in one place methinks. Truly wonderous.

I found some more rep and have distributed it accordingly.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks for the compliments folks. Rest assured, once the Fantasy chaos army is done, work will recommence on my Sons.


----------



## Blackheart_101

Hurry up with that Hellcannon then Wraith.:biggrin:


----------



## Dawnstar

ok, so after seeing 31 pages of pure epicness that puts any of my painting to shame, i bow to you Wraithlord:clapping:

brilliant TS paint job


----------



## CMDR_VELIK

fraking amazing paint work. always liked the tson's models but now they just look amazing with you handy work applied to them wow. if i knew to to give rep you would get some. cant wait to see them all done.:good:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Heh, I can't wait to see them all done either. Been painting this damn army for nigh on seven years now. My own fault as I stripped the first paint scheme off after a couple of years and started over before I ever came close to finishing.


----------



## STATIC

Your talent actually sickens me a little Wraith.
Here i am quite happy in myself just scraping through with tabletop standard stuff, then i go and look at your work and can only hang my head in shame.

Top work as always.


----------



## BearingTheWord

Wicked, Wraithlord, absolutely wicked....best TS I have ever seen. Can't wait til you get poppin on them again. Too sweet....


----------



## A Thousand Sons

*Its so beautiful*

Its amazing to see a tsons army so well done! It also saddens me as it is much greater than mine... your rubrics make mine look as though a hyped up 3 year old painted them :cray:


----------



## Deus Mortis

*(Speechless)*

:cray::shok: Dude, your painting (and your modeling, but your painting more than your modeling) makes me want to cry :cray: sell all my warhammer, and then kill myself. On a positive note, you are and awesome painter and keep up the good work :so_happy:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments. I do hope that no one kills themselves over my painting however 

My fantasy army is now complete (aside from a couple bases that need the edges painted white) so this log will get a lot more love shortly.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Lo and behold, an update!!!!

Now that the Fantasy army is finished for the most part I have once again begun to paint the Sons. First thing I did is took an honest look at my models, the army itself, and my goals for it. Because of this I have decided to shelve the first squad I did at the beginning of this log despite how well they turned out for me. These ones for those who haven't gone through the full log:










The reason behind this is that I want the army to look like it is all one and not just a mishmash of units painted here and there and thrown together. With that in mind I grabbed one of my unpainted terminators and started to paint it with the idea that I want the army to have the same look as that squad but not have nearly the painting time involved with them. Those of you who have read this log to this point know that I tried it before and came fairly close with a result I was happy with. The bad news is that further reflection on those models ended up with me not being quite so happy with them and starting over from scratch. The good news is that, using metallics and washes (the fantasy army gave me huge amounts of practice with them as well) I was able to achieve my goal and have got a nearly finished Thousand Son terminator already after a single night of painting. 

On to the pics.

Wip shots of the terminator, fairly well along and close to finished actually


















And the comparison shots. The model on the left is the original paint scheme with 10+ layers on all colours while the model on the right was the second attempt. The terminator is obviously the new one but I think it looks the best and was definitely the easiest to do of the three.


















As always, comments and criticisms are appreciated.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

:shok:

are you purposely on a Shock and Awe campaign?

very nice termie, like how your going for a unconventional scheme for Thousand Sons

+rep, and keep it coming


----------



## Tossidin

I really like the "new" scheme, it looks awesome! 

I feel som pain if you are going to repaint the whole army (or use new units maybe?), but I think it is the best for you, as you say you are going for a "uniform" look. 
I can just wish you the best of luck. I am really looking forward to seeing your future painted models!


----------



## general

Sweet. I definately prefer the terminator style. I was wondering what how you did it if you don't mind, as its obviously a slightly different method to the washed rubric?

Amazing work as always. + rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

The new termie definatley looks the best mate. I think the blue actually looks better than the origional model (of course, the gorgeous lighting efefct of the origional are amazing lol) I think the thing I like the most about the new scheme is the highlights, they look really good and clean.

I also think the gold looks better on the new guy too. 

All in all, very promising if everything in this log from now on looks like that  looking forward to it mate.

Keep up the good work.

Reaper


----------



## aegius

I'm loving the new scheme. I like how you've actually made the metal effect work, not an easy feat.


----------



## magnus962

Hey Wraithlord, this army looks incredible. Going through all the pages of it was totally worth the time to see the progression of your awesome art. +rep for sure.

Unfortunately with 33 pages of stuff in this project I only scrolled through all the pictures and didn't really try to read hardly any of the posts. Could you perhaps tell me what you did to get the blue that you have decided on using and your layering?


----------



## Syph

Please tell me you're just going to 'cabinet' your older models with all the OSL and such; they're far too well painted to scrap and start again.


----------



## jlevan

I like the new terminator. I really like the way the original PA marine looks with the OSL on the lava and what not. Are you planning on continuing that theme on the terminator?


----------



## Orochi

Azure blue and pale gold is indeed a nice change from the deep blue and Yellow I see on thousand son models.

They have an 'arctic' feel to them.

I await more


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Please tell me you're just going to 'cabinet' your older models with all the OSL and such; they're far too well painted to scrap and start again.


Oh hell yeah, after all the work I put into them there is no way in hell I am stripping them. 



> Could you perhaps tell me what you did to get the blue that you have decided on using and your layering?


Since a couple of you asked this here you go. It is pretty much the same as the last attempt with Boltgun for the base and then built up using washes of Asurmen Blue. The difference is with the previous attempt I put on the wash straight from the pot and too heavily which overpowered the boltgun entirely. This time around I am doing extremely watery washes and letting each one dry before doing the next and doing as many as it takes until it 'feels' right.

And yes, I intend to do more of the OSL. Most likely not on every model however as it will lose its impact that way.


----------



## general

The Wraithlord said:


> Since a couple of you asked this here you go. It is pretty much the same as the last attempt with Boltgun for the base and then built up using washes of Asurmen Blue. The difference is with the previous attempt I put on the wash straight from the pot and too heavily which overpowered the boltgun entirely. This time around I am doing extremely watery washes and letting each one dry before doing the next and doing as many as it takes until it 'feels' right.


Just wondering what medium you use to dilute your washes, just water or something else? Also, any idea of roughly the proportions of wash:diluting medium (be it water, or whatever else).
Thanks
General


----------



## Varakir

Hmm...another thread i've read about 20 times but apparently never commented on....

The new termie scheme looks great, aside form the lack of OSL i prefer it to the scheme on the power armor squad. It's great you've found a way to do the colours faster without comprimising quality.

What's the plan for the bases? More lava?

Looking forward to seeing more of this, your WoC army was beautiful, this should be a work of art! (no pressure )


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Just wondering what medium you use to dilute your washes, just water or something else? Also, any idea of roughly the proportions of wash:diluting medium (be it water, or whatever else).


Just plain water. The ratio differs depending on what I want to do but in general for this model the ratio was usuall 2:1 or 3:1 water to wash. When I apply the wash you can barely tell any colour was in the water at all and it takes 5 or 6 washes at least to get it where I want.

Varakir: yes there will me more lava bases but unlike the original squad I won't be doing it for every single one of them, most likely just HQ units and champs in general.

Term is finished and I am more than happy with it.


----------



## magnus962

Hey Wraithlord, I just wanted to say thanks for the info on how you did your army. I really love the look as I said previously and I borrowed your technique for washing over boltgun metal except I did it with black for my black legion. It really is an excellent look and I thank you for the creative ideas and inspiration.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Think I have definitely found the way to go with the paint scheme. Did this last night and there are only a few things left to do to finish the model.











Little bit more done. Just the sword and the shoulder icon to be done now (base of course). Not really sure at this point if I want to do the sword in my power weapon style or not. I am thinking of doing the Tzeentch shoulder icon in that manner and the sword might be too much. I will think about it.


----------



## Galahad

Beautiful. I love the metalic blue

Someday I'll convince you to paint my minis


----------



## Blackheart_101

Not much to say except keep at it.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Starting to think that the red cloak lets the paint job on the rest down a bit. Might have to rethink the way I paint the cloth for this theme.


----------



## Syph

Is that cloak added to the model or is it part of the kit? I'm not sure if it's the colour or just the cloak itself but it looks 'awkward'. What a useful post; one of those 'I can't explain it' type comments haha. 

The red goes I think, but maybe I imagine something a bit more decorative for TSons, like embroided patterns across the bottom. I also think that the sword would look better done in your power style, just to break up the amount of metallics on there. I think that'd make a larger impact on the model as a whole.


----------



## zboy234

It's greenstuffed Syph, you can see the finger marks in the black cape pic.

Nice work wraith, the TS are just beautiful, i'm very tempted to start my own army, oh well prehaps another time.

Cheers,

Zboy234


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah it is gs'd. I may repaint the cloak, maybe put some freehand designs on it or something.


----------



## itsonlyme

Havent looked at every page yet, liked the character conversions towards the back (i started from the back  ), really interesting way to paint thousand sons, gives them a fresh look.


----------



## papa nurgle

Just finished going through every page. Wraithlord, you are AMAZING!

If i knew how to give rep, i would. For the moment though, just imagine i did (hypothetically speaking) :victory:


----------



## Skull Harvester

That blue is magnificent sir


----------



## bishop5

The same or better end result with a lot less effort involved; inspiring work!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Had a suggestion put to me yesterday to try the cloak in a bone white colour. I may give that a try, see how it works out for me.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

you have some incredible work Wraith. The paint scheme you have going on is amazing. I can't wait to see everything finished and together. Rep+


----------



## The Sullen One

That's some stunning work, and while I'm not a fan of the Thousand Son Models myself (not big on the Egyptian background), I can't deny that your models are simply sublime.

As for the Slaneeshi Sorcerer, I've got a mate doing a Noise Marine Fluff army, and he was tempted by that model himself, so if you don't mind I'll suggest that to him as inspiration.


----------



## neowarrior51

Wow Im only just starting out myself so I dont think I would really know much about paint quality yet but I think Wraith is an extremely awesome painter  looks like 'Eavy Metal team standard to me! Great work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

I just bought a box of Tsons in order to assemble them and be able to shelve the original squad before all my hard work on them gets rubbed/chipped off from being used to game with. As such, I am at a point where I can decide as a whole what I want to do for this army from the colour scheme (which is pretty much figured out now obviously) to the bases, etc. I am debating doing something different for my bases, maybe still lava field style like now but not mounted on the sections of card like they are now. Ideas for basing would be highly appreciated. I am also tossing around the idea of converting a Monolith for a land raider at some point.


----------



## hugor1

how about some slate or sculpted(plasticard) stoned footpath broken up by cracks filled with lava? something on them lines seeing as u still want lava to be in it


----------



## The Wraithlord

Had a suggestion given to me that I should consider making the cloth on the Tsons as if it were glowing in order to get the lighting effect instead of lava bases. I might give that a try. I like the idea of the sculpted stones though, have to give that some thought.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

You can get flagstone style plasticard, like what I've used on my DKoK. If you used that and cut it to add lava effects as hugor1 has said, I think that would look really really cool. Keep us posted on what you decide mate!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

The Wraithlord said:


> I just bought a box of Tsons in order to assemble them and be able to shelve the original squad before all my hard work on them gets rubbed/chipped off from being used to game with. As such, I am at a point where I can decide as a whole what I want to do for this army from the colour scheme (which is pretty much figured out now obviously) to the bases, etc. I am debating doing something different for my bases, maybe still lava field style like now but not mounted on the sections of card like they are now. Ideas for basing would be highly appreciated. I am also tossing around the idea of converting a Monolith for a land raider at some point.


There is some quite cool bases in the BRB, they have Khorne Berzerkers on. I think they'll definitely be suited to Thousand Suns aswell. Although, might they clash a little and take some of the focus off of an amazing model? I stilll personally think it'll work, and would love to see it done.

Good luck with this, and make sure you take lots of pics


----------



## MaidenManiac

The Wraithlord said:


> Starting to think that the red cloak lets the paint job on the rest down a bit. Might have to rethink the way I paint the cloth for this theme.


Have you considered swapping the red for another colour like purple for example? I found that when I tried blue markings on red Tau it "somehow felt wrong", and so when I did a purple and green one for test the green one "clicked" and I stuck with that...

I would go for either purple since that fits Tzeentch good, or some beige colour with inscriptions/mark/whatnot to tie it together:good:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Really stalled out on this right now. Biggest two problems are

2) the colour of the cloth. I like the red that I was using (think the latest model needs more because of how flat I made the cloth) but I am not sure. The ideas I have had are to go with a bone colour, maybe a somewhat orange colour, the fire cloth idea that was mentioned, purple, beige, and white with freehand patterns. Main reason for the difficulty here is the OSL that I want to do as anything light coloured is MUCH harder to show proper lighting on. This also leads into the bigger problem I am having which is

1) the bases. I really don't know what I want to do here. Should I stick with the lava or go with something a bit more urban? Should I go with grass or with a desert look. Biggest reason for the debate here is the fact that I want to tie it in with a display board eventually which is somewhat daunting as each way to go presents its own difficulties but the lava more so. Lava is a great effect but it is REALLY easy to over do, especially on a display board.

I also came across Gal's urban base tutorial for a really simple way to do urban bases that is somewhat appealing to me. I would appreciate you guys checking it out and giving me your thoughts on it, keeping in mind that everything I do with the building/painting of this army is with the idea of trying to win best painted at the next Warmasters Challenge in Sept.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I think you should stick with red cloth tbh mate. I think the biggest problem with that mini was the way the cloak itself, because, as you said, it was very flat, it didn't look as good as it could have. Red will contrast really nicely with the blue and I do like that deep red.

As for the bases, I think you should go with the urban base styel, either the broken knife technique or some sort of textured plasticard.


If you're doing a display board then something you could consider is a cityscape with a ruined factory on it somewher, with smelting machines in it, like this:











Then you can have a light effect around the machines, inside a building oo the like, and have your Tsons outside in the streets.

Just a thought :biggrin:


----------



## magnus962

For the cloak I think that if you take any color you like and add a little bit of creative freehand to it for a little extra effect then it will look awesome. Honestly I can't say which I prefer because I think everything you have done with these models is exceptional.

Regarding the bases. I do not recommend going with the urban from the link you posted. I think it looks good and is remarkably simple for the effect that you are getting, but considering you are trying to put these in to win a best painted competition, it just seems wrong to go with such a flat and simple base when you are capable of so much more. The lava effect I feel will go an extremely long way towards showing off your exceptional painting ability for the competition.

I do like immortal's suggestion with the factory for a display board. It allows you to mix some of the Tsons with lava effects as you like and the rest can be an urban type. In a display board like that you can really have alot of room to make each one unique and still have the awesome effects.


----------



## MaidenManiac

The Wraithlord said:


> keeping in mind that everything I do with the building/painting of this army is with the idea of trying to win best painted at the next Warmasters Challenge in Sept.


This above statement seals the deal for the bases imho. If youre going for gold then you want to maximize your chances all over the boards, right? So impressive bases for impressive models is the way to go, aka lava (or some other impressive layout) for the whole bunch


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well the overwhelming response I have gotten from everyone I have asked is to stick with the lava bases. Reaper here and one other person have said otherwise to me in comparison to pretty much everyone else saying lava base. So lava bases it is. With that figured out I can get moving on these guys once more. Of course, not all the bases will have lava on them but a fair few will. What I need to do is figure out what I am going to do for the display base a bit and kind of plan for it with the bases of the figures.


----------



## forkmaster

Good looking T-Son! I've never been so into them, thought they looked boring but you my friend have changed my mind... a lot. What did you use for the bases to make it look like lava?


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Great Thousands Sons Warlord (Traitor :so_happy: )
You deserve some rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Basing switch imminent. Micro Arts just came out with a new line of bases with chaos runes carved in stone and such that I thought was impressive as all hell so now I am waiting for those to arrive.


----------



## idlebrain

And quite glad that your getting back to your sons, they look amazing.

How are you doing the gold on the new models?


----------



## The Wraithlord

I start with a shining gold base and add various layers as needed. Shining gold, purple wash (or more as I think it requires), burnished gold highlights followed by mithril silver highlights.

Right now I am working on the Tsons in a very limited way as I am doing a Daemon Prince commission for someone in my Tson colour scheme. And also working on my Cryx models at the same time. I am starting to realize that my Tsons are going to be that army, the one that I am forever painting.


----------



## Graf Spee

i've been ignoring this for to long. but now its time for some rep. there is not a single thing that annoys me in your painting. it's fluid, it's fitting, the colour flow is incredible. in my eyes it's as close to perfect as it can get. cheers k:


----------



## idlebrain

I decided to pick up a model and see if I could replicate the new blue.

Primed black
Base coated 50/50 Boltgun/Mithril Silver
Applied 6 coats of 3:1 water- asuren blue wash

first 3 coats of wash were light, but when I noticed there was little color being applied I went heavier on the last 3 coats.

My problem being after 6 coats of wash the model is still quite brightly silver in color, the receses have a tinge of blue and it makes a decent model but the main color of the model is still silver, it is no where near the blue you have.

Lined it up with a model just painted as 50/50 ice blue/sequin black metallic from deco arts, and they arent even close, the deco are is an ok metallic blue and the other is silver with barely blue highlights.

Is there anything that im just missing completly?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well first off I use Boltgun Metal as a base, not Mithril silver . Try going a bit less on the water for the washes as well. I never go less than 1:1 and usually more but I have no problems giving a model many wash layers if needed. 

Are you trying to duplicate the original squad on the lava bases or the newer ones with the more simplistic paint job?


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Wraith, its pretty lucky I have only painted one Thousand Son, because you have converted me! I am gonna paint mine similar to yours 

Do you do the same scheme for vehicles?


----------



## idlebrain

alright, was just going off instructions you have left in this thread
so pure boltgun metal for base
and try 1:1 ratio washes.

The blue is starting to come out on the one I mentioned at 9 washes now, the recesess are quite dark now but the main color is getting a blue hue. Ill try the changes you mentioned on another model and see how it comes out.

Trying to copy the new models, as I havent been painting for years and simpler is better ;-)


----------



## The Wraithlord

MC: I have yet to finish one of my vehicles but the basic paint is the same yes.

Idle: simple is always better for a tabletop gaming army.


----------



## Gortemiller

Wraith do you think that the same effect could b achieved with an orange wash? If so do you think that if this is one of my first armies that I should even attempt something like this? I have little skill with a brush, but am willing to try and learn more


----------



## The Wraithlord

Sure could. Just be sure to go slow and thin the washes with a bit of water to start. Don't just slap the wash on straight from the pot unless you are going for the deepest orange you can get. I like a bit of the base coat to show through. And painting with washes over a base coat is very easy so go for it by all means.


----------



## Gortemiller

Thanks wraith. When I get the chance to try it I'll let u know. Just so you know I spent about 4 hours in the past two days reading every page of your 1k sons and WoC and it was totally worth every minute of my time. Thanks alot man


----------



## Ascendant

The stuff you have done with true metallic colors is really amazing. I would generally say I am not a fan of the way thousand sons look, but yours are an amazing exception.

Any chance of a huge picture compilation on this thread? Saw some newer and older guys scattered around but no beautiful walls of picture after picture.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ask and ye shall receive








































































Basic marines and heavy bolter armed model.


























Champion and plasmagunner











And here is the champion for my actual Thousand Sons squad














































pics of the finished (minus the base) Tzeentch Daemon Prince.


































Now some pics of the Tzeentch marines. I want the Icon marines to look similar to yet different from the actual Thousand Sons to show that the more ornate armour belongs on the actual Legion troops. The idea is that any others in the army that are NOT actual Tsons are initiates working their way up to becoming true members of the Legion. Anyway, some wips:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Now that the Fantasy army is finished for the most part I have once again begun to paint the Sons. First thing I did is took an honest look at my models, the army itself, and my goals for it. Because of this I have decided to shelve the first squad I did at the beginning of this log despite how well they turned out for me. These ones for those who haven't gone through the full log:










The reason behind this is that I want the army to look like it is all one and not just a mishmash of units painted here and there and thrown together. With that in mind I grabbed one of my unpainted terminators and started to paint it with the idea that I want the army to have the same look as that squad but not have nearly the painting time involved with them. Those of you who have read this log to this point know that I tried it before and came fairly close with a result I was happy with. The bad news is that further reflection on those models ended up with me not being quite so happy with them and starting over from scratch. The good news is that, using metallics and washes (the fantasy army gave me huge amounts of practice with them as well) I was able to achieve my goal and have got a nearly finished Thousand Son terminator already after a single night of painting. 

On to the pics.

Wip shots of the terminator, fairly well along and close to finished actually


















And the comparison shots. The model on the left is the original paint scheme with 10+ layers on all colours while the model on the right was the second attempt. The terminator is obviously the new one but I think it looks the best and was definitely the easiest to do of the three.


















Term is finished and I am more than happy with it.


----------



## Go0se

The champion for your tsons squad is truly stunning. I love your DP and his base too... some fantastic stuff here!


----------



## dougan_2

Wow, that painting is insanely good! The lava basing is awesome! Sorry if I missed it but how do you do the lava basing?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Same way as I did this tutorial.


----------



## sanguinius noob

holy.... shit.


----------



## shaantitus

:goodpost:
It is all so impressive. What else can I say. This is so far beyond what I do it is hard to comprehend.


----------



## Margnus

Wow, your modelling and especially painting is amazing. I love how you got the glowing effect from the lava onto the marines themselves. This almost inspires me to start a Chaos army.. Almost.


----------



## aquatic_foible

truly exceptional painting, sir, truly exceptional. the metallics have a wonderful tonal quality [that you don't often see], and the "glow" effects are amazing. can you link any good tutorials for that technique? i want to have a bash at it.

keep up the magnificent work! +rep


----------



## Horacus

You truly are a champion of Tzeentch. May the Changer be with you at every battle. Amaizing work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks for the comments all. Aquatic, to be honest I have yet to find a decent tutorial on doing OSL, I mainly just kept experimenting with it until I found a method that works for me.


----------



## ssamoel

Very good job man.
Love those models


----------



## Munky

I loving the work you have done recently mate, and I'm glad you are still forging ahead with these.
:victory:


----------



## louisshli

Wraithlord,

Stumbled across your project log and followed through from pp.1 to pp.39. Beautiful army indeed. How many points is your Tzeentch army right now? Finished your converted Baneblade & other tanks yet? 

+rep for you, not that you need my pathetic one rep.....


----------



## The Wraithlord

Right now I have enough Chaos models for roughly......4-5000pts I think, most of which is unfinished. I did just buy and assemble the new plastic prince for this army and I intend to have a full 1850pt army finished for March for an upcoming tournament that I wish to try for best painted for. Unfortunately right now I am not doing any painting at all as I injured myself at work and even using a paint brush hurts like hell. Should be better soon (I hope ) and once it is, the Sons will be on the go.

The list I have, model wise, for the 1850pt list has:

Prince
30 Tsons (champs inc)
8 Berzerkers
4 rhinos
5 csms
7 havocs with missiles
3 oblits

There is no real way to make a pure Tson list right now and have it be competitive, hence the Berz and csms. What I want to do however is use Tson models for the berzerkers but give them all close combat arms and such to show the h2h focus. I have custom bases for the entire army as well and only a few more things need stripping for repaint (oblits, few more tsons, 1 rhino). All in all it will be a big project and once I start it I will not paint anything else until I am done in order to keep it all together.


----------



## Tossidin

Ah, may the emperor watch over you and make you get better man! :grin:

Looking forward to you get better and are able to make more awesome paintjobs. I like the idea of CC sons, gonna look great with some different weapons and poses. 

Best of luck


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The Wraithlord said:


> Unfortunately right now I am not doing any painting at all as I injured myself at work and even using a paint brush hurts like hell.


My condolences; having injured my hand earlier this year I know how much the models stare at you longingly.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Good news, my arm seems to finally have healed and work has commenced on my 1850pt list. I have already stripped down the models I need (no, not the original lava based tsons lol) and I now have a ton of models prepared and ready to go. All I am missing at this moment is a havoc missile launcher to glue on and the army will be fully ready for basecoating and painting. The entire army will be painted the same way I did the terminator above in the thread, easy and simple yet effective. I will be entering a contest in Feb that I want to try and get these done for to win Best Painted. Not a big deal on that one however as it is a small one and local. However, in March I will be entering the Warmasters tournament, one of the biggest ones here in Canada and that is the contest that I am trying to win best painted for as there are always a metric FUCKTON on beautiful armies there and the prizes are insanely good. Anyway, here is the list of models I have to paint and base/rebase:

Daemon Prince - new plastic model
30 Thousand Sons models including banners
3 Rhinos
7 havocs with 4 missile launchers
3 oblits - leaving them for last as I may have to strip them, dunno yet but very likely
5 normal chaos marines
8 berzerkers


The berzerkers are the one unit that is a bit different. If you look above in the thread you guys will see that I used Possessed and regular csm's and mixed the kits to make them a bit more warped. For the berzerkers I have taken those models and used the ones that looked like they were most geared towards h2h. They will be painted in Tson colours and will represent a h2h based unit in the army that will use the berzerker rules on the tabletop. I will get some pics of the army posted soon.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

This is a lovely project log, just read it all through! I'd love to play with or against an army as well painted as this. +Rep.


----------



## Djinn24

Awesome Wraith, I always loved your Tsons, probably me second favorite on the web, and first in paint (the fully battery powered ones where just fucking awesome).


----------



## Grins1878

Love them man, the lighting and the illumination from the lava is simply stunning 

Have some rep, I love them!


----------



## forkmaster

Oh fresch new models, Im intrigued! :biggrin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar

I'll agree with Djinn on this one, they are very inspiring, I mean even I'm doing my Thousand Sons in the same scheme. I'll get some pics up to show you. Can't wait to see more (get on with it! )


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok update time. All models that need to be have been fully stripped as I mentioned above and now the majority of the army are mounted on these custom bases with the exception of the 5 basic csm's and most of them are also basecoated with the black spray. Last night I started on the Boltgun basecoat that the metallic blue is based on and got a fair number of models ready. Sad thing was that 5 of the models had mold lines that I missed, 3 of them metal Havocs so I have to take care of those before I continue with the rest. I have also started working on the base for the Daemon Prince but at this time I am a bit less than happy with it and I may order a matching 60mm base from Micro Arts to match it up, maybe 5 more of the small ones for the basic csm's as well. Regardless, once I get the Boltgun done I will start on the washes to get my blue steel colour and this HAS to be done at the same time across the whole army in order for it to all match up. Once that is done I can start taking a few models at a time to completion but the uniform blue of the army is going to be very important.

Of all the models I have however, the Oblits are going to be the biggest pain. They are nowhere NEAR as good as I can do now and they are going to stand out like a sore with the rest of this army. They have mold lines on them, are mostly just drybrushed, are missing more than a few parts, and have a ton of shitty greenstuff work on them so I think that after the Feb tournament I will be starting over from scratch with these guys from the bases up. 


Fortunately I was wrong on the timing of the second 40K tournament, it isn't until Sept so I will have plenty of time to do this entire army up the way I want. I have the camera charging now (hopefully the battery will still take a charge, it is old) and once it is done I will take pics and post them.


----------



## forkmaster

Hurry up! Hurry up! Hurry up! :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok, time for some pics.

Daemon Prince and the 5 CSM's. You can see why I am not happy with the DP base.










Thousand Son squads


























Havocs










Tzeentch themed Berzerker squad


----------



## WinZip

This is such an amazing thread!  great job Wraithlord take some rep


----------



## aquatic_foible

Great to see you back behind the brush, sir! Can't wait to see these progress. With regards to the DP base, I think it might benefit greatly from just a little bit more height...


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Very nice! Glad to see you painting some minis! 

I also like seeing variation, especially with the aspiring sorcerers. Something I need to do!

+Rep


----------



## stuff

Looking good! May I ask how you achieve such a smooth even coat of the boltgun metal on your models, airbrush maybe?


----------



## Djinn24

Nice stuff WL


----------



## loyalist42

Awesome stuff as usual, Wraithy.


----------



## The Wraithlord

> With regards to the DP base, I think it might benefit greatly from just a little bit more height...


Oh for sure. Like I said, I think I may order the Micro Art bases for him and the csms just to keep the army even.



> May I ask how you achieve such a smooth even coat of the boltgun metal on your models, airbrush maybe?



Nope, just a normal brush and a mixing medium made of water, alcohol, and mixing medium from a local hobby store. Unfortunately I don't know the name of it offhand.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Update time.

All models have been taken to the next step of the process with the first few wash layers added to them, taking them to the midway point for the steel blue. Next step is to use Boltgun Metal to add some highlights to the models and then a final light wash or two to blend it all together. Once that is done, the entire army will have its primary colour done with the trim/banding to be done next. I don't have time for it tonight but I will try to post some pics for tomorrow.


----------



## CLT40k

Really like the metalics on your Tzeentch squad


----------



## Djinn24

*chants* picspicspicspics!


----------



## Midge913

Just went through your whole log here Wraith and I enjoyed every page. You have a great looking army and I have loved watching your style progress and the models become even nicer. 

As to the DP base it just looks a little too busy. I think that if you add some sand in between the loose rocks, and perhaps lose the barbed wire it would help alot. 

+rep for an amazing amount of quality work.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Just a pic of two guys to show you where the rest are. They all look the same so there was no point in going overboard with pics. They are still on the bright side but my method of painting darkens the models down as I go. Not to mention the pics are uber bright this time for some reason.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Looks great!

Also, when you say alcohol mixed to make a thin coat of paint, is that like ethanol or something?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Mizr

I'm excited to see how the models turn out, haven't kept up in the past few months (being in Afghanistan will do that to you). I love the chaos bases, and plan on re-basing my CSMs when I get out of this hole.


----------



## Blood_Knight

looking badarse man. Cant wait to see the lastest updates. Don't see many rubric marines outside their conventional colour scheme. most people like them the way they are.


----------



## WinZip

The thing I really love about your thousand sons is the blue you use for them. Excellent work Wraith


----------



## The Wraithlord

After looking at the models a bit more, I decided that the blue was still a bit too bright so I went ahead and added another wash layer to it to darken them up a tad more. With that done I was happy with the blue to this point and the entire army is now highlighted with the boltgun highlights and a final wash or two of super thin Asurman Blue is all that is needed to finish the blue armour across the entire army. Unfortunately I am sick as a dog right now so I doubt I will be doing any more work on them for the next few days.


----------



## Djinn24

Vallejo makes an alcohol based silver paint that goes on really well.

Have you ever thought about removing a couple steps and just added the blue wash to the silver, it should give you a cold/blue steel from the get go and take a couple steps out of the production of these bad ass minitaures.

Otherwise looking outstanding as normal!


----------



## Handbag of Joy

Just wanted to give grand kudos to this army, the use of metallic blue seems like such simple genius to me I might cry and then die of a brain aneurysm.

Between this and reading the Horus Heresy TS book, it makes a devout and puritan khorne worshiper as myself suddenly very intrigued at the prospects of warp magic :O


----------



## The Wraithlord

Djinn: yeah I tried that but it still comes down to the same thing really as I need to add highlights to the models. The spray cuts down on using a brush to put the boltgun on the models sure but I can't control where it goes either. I don't paint the entire model in the boltgun, just most of it.

Handbag: thanks, I appreciate that.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Little update here just to keep the information flowing. I am now in the process of doing the single thing I hate the most about painting marines and Thousand Sons in particular: the trim. I have to be so careful not to spill any of the gold onto the areas around it simply because there is no way to easily fix any mistakes I make when it comes to the steel blue colour. Painting the trim actually takes me longer to do that any other part of painting the model and it is such a paint in the ass. Fortunately I am at about at the midway point so I can see the end.

Sadly, I will still have to wash and highlight said trim.....


----------



## HorusReborn

still at it eh Wraith? They look good to me, but of course I've skipped to the end and didn't read the majority! I like the metallic cold steal you're going with here man!


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yep, still at it lol. After another marathon session I now have all but 9 models of actual Tsons trim based with only washes and quick edge highlights left to do on the lot. After those are done, I will be doing the trim/banding on the Berzerkers, Havocs, and basic CSM's in a boltgun base with mithril highlights to set them slightly apart from the Tsons themselves. This is the biggest part of the project and I will be thankful to finish it and move onto the next stage, the details, which is far more enjoyable.


----------



## DrinCalhar

I can't wait to see more of these.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Took a quick pick of four of them. Obviously there is a LONG way to go before the gold is done but it shows where I am at for the army currently.


----------



## Djinn24

Keep it up Wraith! Looking good. Coat d'Arms I think makes a blue steel.


----------



## troybuckle

Awesome work on the banner + rep, can’t wait to see them finished.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Well the good news is that I have the gold trim based on all 30 Tson models finally. Unfortunately I have to do the same in boltgun to 20 others (csms, havocs, and berzerkers). I did however do the first purple wash on the gold of the first 20 Tson models and I am just waiting for the gold to dry to do the same to the last 10. Once that is done, the final highlights will be put on and the gold will be done and thankfully the highlights take very little time.

Time to start on the Boltgun trim.


----------



## zxyogi

As always excellent work Wraithlord!! :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord

It seems that I have hit a bit of a snag. I was planning on painting the trim of the Berz, CSM's, and Havocs in a boltgun base to set them slightly apart from the full Tsons but that has turned out to be a poor idea. The reason for this is that the highlights on the steel blue are done in boltgun as well and when you take those highlights and then use the same colour for the trim, it all blends together and not in a nice way. Currently I am going to try using a Brazen Brass base for the trim on these models with the end result hopefully being the Tsons in a bright, rich gold and the rest of the army looking more of a deep bronze. I may also try using Tin Bitz as a base, dunno.


EDIT: definitely going with the Tin Bitz base, far more along the lines of what I am going for.


----------



## The Wraithlord

DONE!!!!

Well not fully, but the trim basecoat, the longest and most tedious part of painting Tsons, is finally finished. Now I start work on the highlights. You can see in this pic that the trim is being done differently on the two models to separate the squads a bit more. The actual Tsons are being done in the bright gold while the Berzerkers, CSM's, and Havocs are going to have a more bronze look to the trim. That way the army will still all tie together while having some variety.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Exquisite work. Still love the way the scheme looks


----------



## The Wraithlord

Just a quick update before I head to work. The trim on all 20 of the non Tson models is now finished, highlights, final wash, everything. I now have to do the 30 Tsons with just a single final highlight layer and the majority of the work on the models is done. After that all the boltgun areas will be done like on the guns, pipes and hoses, etc, which will take no time at all. Then all that is left is the eyes and other small details and the bases. I am getting there yet I still don't know if I will finish it in time for next Sunday.

I do know however that I will most likely NOT be able to do much to the Oblits beyond rebasing them. I also have to do a bit more work on the two Rhinos to get them up to speed, mainly details and some highlights. I will try to post a pic in the morning of a Tson with finished trim alongside one of the finished non-Tson models so you guys can see the difference.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Promised pics showing the difference in the trim between the full Tsons models and the non Tsons.



































*EDIT:* Since I posted these pics I have finished the highlights on all but 6 of my TSon models, 24 in total. I did find a couple of models that I missed spots on however so I will have to go back and pick those up once I finish the last six.


----------



## forkmaster

The Wraithlord said:


> Promised pics showing the difference in the trim between the full Tsons models and the non Tsons.


Oh this caught my attention! The TS and the non-TS! Fluff-wise Ive been wondering for quite long, since after reading the HH book about them, it left their numbers pretty depleted and after the Rubric they are most of them pretty much stone that moves (I hope you udnerstand what I mean). So these non-TS are newcommers, the new guys from other Lgions/Chapters who aren't original TS's but joined their leagues anyhow, correct?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah that is it exactly. It seems to me that in 10,000 years the Legion would certainly have replenished its numbers any way they could. The idea of mixing in different, non Tson units into the army was a way to show how they could possibly have done that.


----------



## forkmaster

The Wraithlord said:


> Yeah that is it exactly. It seems to me that in 10,000 years the Legion would certainly have replenished its numbers any way they could. The idea of mixing in different, non Tson units into the army was a way to show how they could possibly have done that.


Thats what I would imagine as well.  Im thinking about writing in my Death Cards-series part 3 something about a TS sorcerer who possesses the second-highest (but also the highest living) Astartes within a Chapter and then corrupt a quarter of the Chapter to Tzeentch ways, making them "new" TS. ^^ Well this looks awesome and cool.  I shall try perhaps this weekend to get some newer pics myself.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Work has continued to date and I am starting to feel the pressure as I only have until this Saturday to get the rest of the models finished. No way in hell the Oblits are getting any attention beyond possibly getting rebased but as of right now all the primary colours are done (blue, gold/bronze, boltgun areas, red cloth) along with the eyes on all 50 of the stripped models and a fair number of the details started. As it stands I have to finish the various details such as small chains, icons, jewels, books on the champs, etc which I -should- be able to do by the weekend. I also have to do the bases but that will be the work of a few hours at most as it is all drybrushing for the most part. 

The rhinos are the thing that troubles me the most right now as they have a fair bit of work left. Right now they have the blue colour finished along with some boltgun areas but I have to do some gold trim on them, some battle damage on the corners/edges, and a few other things to get them to a standard that might help me win either overall or best painted at the coming tournament. I will try and get some pics up either later today or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Varakir

The Wraithlord said:


> Work has continued to date and I am starting to feel the pressure as I only have until this Saturday to get the rest of the models finished.


I guess you don't have time to line them all up for pictures then? :wink:

Changing the gold on the trims is subtly brilliant, and both versions have their merits. Painting is top notch as usual and can't wait to see some squad shots.

Good luck with getting the rhinos sorted.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Finished!!!!




Well sorta anyway lol. All the actual Tson models in the army are complete, only the bases left to do which will be done all at once across the entire army. But like I said, the Tson models are fully complete now, woot! Right now I am working on the Berzerkers, Havocs, and regular CSM's and they are very near completion as well with only details left to be completed. I will post up some pics in a bit, going to grab some food for the moment.

EDIT: CSM's are now done. Just 7 Havocs and 8 Berzerkers and 2 rhinos to go.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Alrighty it is time for pics and since you have all been waiting so patiently I took more than a few. First off are the pics of the finished models.

*Thousand Sons*


























*5 Inductees (regular CSM's):*










These models are the only ones that are completely finished, bases aside. Everything else that is shown after this bit of text has a few minor things left to do. 

*Tzeentch themed Berzerkers:*


















These guys are mostly finished with only a few washes left to be done and the champs wings as well. If I can get the time for it I want to try and paint his wings as if they are glowing from within, similar to the Balrog effect in Lord of the Rings. Not sure if I will have the time however.

*Now the Havocs:*










Again, mostly done. The missile launchers need a final wash and the lenses on them need painting as well along with the hair on the skulls.

*Banner Bearers:*










These guys are so close to finished that it is only a matter of a few minutes now. The dude on the left just has the prayer strips to be finished and the one on the right just needs a couple touch ups to clean up some overspill.

*Thousand Sons Sorcerors:*










Minor details to be picked out on these guys. The one carrying the lamp needs to have a bit more done on said lamp and some work done on the head of the staff. Dude with the flaming sword and the chap in the middle are finished completely.

*Rhinos:*










As you can see the majority of the work I need to do is now wrapped up in these two models. They are off to a good start but I need to add paint chips, highlights, washes, the works. These two models are my biggest worry for the weekend but with today and tomorrow I should get them, and all the rest, finished.

As always you C&C is both appreciated and sought after.


----------



## Midge913

Looking fantastic as always Wraith! I am really a fan of the differentiation in the gold colors between the Tsons and the inductees. Great work mate!


----------



## Marneus Calgar

They look really cool, what do you highlight the gold and blue with?

Also, from a rules point of view, Thousand Sons can't have plasma can they?


----------



## Zero Effect

Hi, 

I really like the colour scheme on the Thousand Sons. Very crisp and can I be ever allowed to say shiny?

One thing I would like to pick out if possible is on the Thousand Son Berzerker marine with wings. The arms of them could have just a slight lighter highlight to pick out the muscles and strain in the expression. 

I really like the direction these CSM have taken? 

Questions:
Are you going to do anything to the bases?
What is the next plan for the Thousand Sons? 

Regards
ZE


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Very nice work. I like the idea of Tzeentch themed berzerkers. I think I will have to work that into my own army. Would make more sense than a bunch of red turds running around along side a bunch of Tzeentch worshippers lol. Great stuff as always Wraith


----------



## The Wraithlord

> Also, from a rules point of view, Thousand Sons can't have plasma can they?


No they can't but it looks cool and fits well enough considering that plasma and Tson bolters both ignore 3+ saves. Also, I highlight the blue with Boltgun Metal and the gold is done with a wash of purple first followed by Burnished gold/Mithril silver highlights at a 1:1 mix.



> One thing I would like to pick out if possible is on the Thousand Son Berzerker marine with wings. The arms of them could have just a slight lighter highlight to pick out the muscles and strain in the expression


Heh that is because he is not done yet. In that pic only the colour you see is on there, the 'fingers' of the wings were still just basecoat.



> Are you going to do anything to the bases?
> What is the next plan for the Thousand Sons?


Oh yeah of course. Can't win Best Painted if I don't. Bases are easy and quick though as they are just a bunch of drybrushing. Maybe an hour or two to finish them all. As for whats next, I will finish off my Terminators, strip and repaint the Oblits, do a bit more work on my vehicles (got more Rhinos, a LR, and a Pred to do) and I have two Daemon Princes to paint as well. After that I believe I will be done with them for the forseeable future, heh, at least until Codex: Thousand Sons comes out.


Thanks for the comments guys, it is appreciated. Oh and just as a small update everything is now finished with the wings on the Berzerker champ being the only thing left. And the bases of course but I will get all of that done today. I wish I had time to do a better job on the Rhinos but there just isn't time.


----------



## Djinn24

Emperor Cat demands pictures!


----------



## forkmaster

I must ask, as I see on several Aspiring Champions you have different power swords than which of those you get in a regular box. Are those by any chance Tomb Kings parts?  and it would be extra awesome to see the entire army together in one huge pic there as by now I would imagine you have enough troopers to fill the entire room. :biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord

They actually come from several different kits. Two are indeed a TK swords, another is a Grey Knight Halberd. I can't remember offhand if there are others or where I got them. Tomb Kings in particular make awesome bitz to use for Thousand Sons as they both have that Egyptian feel. As for pics of the whole army I do intend to post more pics shortly but I have to do a few touch ups and finish the bases a bit more as I didn't have time to get them to the standard I wanted before the tournament on Sunday.

On the bright side all my hard work paid off as my Thousand Sons army took Best Painted and won me a box of Dark Eldar to boot :victory:


----------



## Djinn24

Grats Wraith on the win, we never had any doubts!


----------



## omgitsduane

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU****************KKKKKK!

These models are beautiful. and I mean that in the most sincere way... the gold was bright enough to burn my eyes through the internet. I don't know how you did it but these are just... perfect.


----------



## Midge913

Congrats on the win mate! Definitely deserved it.


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Agreed, no one else was going to win, absolutely outstanding work! Congrats!:grin:


----------



## forkmaster

The Wraithlord said:


> They actually come from several different kits. Two are indeed a TK swords, another is a Grey Knight Halberd. I can't remember offhand if there are others or where I got them. Tomb Kings in particular make awesome bitz to use for Thousand Sons as they both have that Egyptian feel. As for pics of the whole army I do intend to post more pics shortly but I have to do a few touch ups and finish the bases a bit more as I didn't have time to get them to the standard I wanted before the tournament on Sunday.
> 
> On the bright side all my hard work paid off as my Thousand Sons army took Best Painted and won me a box of Dark Eldar to boot :victory:


Oh ok!  Mixed bits and pieces. Yeah I was thinking that as well. You could use some of their bigger monsters as bigger daemons of Tzeentch if you convert them a bit. Congrats on the prize.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok after the marathon amount of painting I did in the prior updates to get the army finished in time I was absolutely unable to even look at the models till now. However I am starting to get the painting bug again and figured I would take some pics to show to those of you interested in my log. First up will be the finished stuff from the winning army and then stuff I have yet to do or am going to alter. One caveat: the bases need a bit of cleaning up around the edges and a few other touch ups that I was unable to get to in time but didn't hurt my score too badly.

*The Best Painted 1850*


*Daemon Prince*










*Thousand Sons squads*


























*Thousand Son Berzerkers*










*Havocs*










*The Inducted (basic CSM's)*










*Rhinos*


















*Banner Bearers*










*Sorcerers*










*Obliterators*










Technically and paint wise, these were the absolute weakest link in the army from the obviously different bases to the uber shitty paint with full on mold lines still visible. I did NOT even come close to having enough time to redo these guys so while they are in the finished section here, they also belong in the TO BE FINISHED/ALTERED section lol.

*TO BE FINISHED/ALTERED*

First off are the vehicles that I have to finish:


















As you can see this Predator was originally dedicated to all the gods and had the icons on it to show that. I switched to Thousand Sons entirely shortly after painting this tank and don't use it that often so it has remained the way it was. I have removed the other icons and I am going to paint it up in the steel blue and gold of the rest of the Legion, just like the Rhinos. I am going to leave the conversion work on it, minor though it is, because I like the looks of it still lol. I also managed last night to getting around to magnetizing the sponsons as I was really tired of not actually having the guns on the tank after they broke off, oh I dunno, 5 years ago?? 


































Gotta fix the guns on the LR obviously but these are at least already on the way to where they need to be, no real changes coming to these two vehicles.










This dude is going to replace the Be'lakor Prince up above (he might be used as a second prince from time to time). He will also be on a base like the Tsons finished above once it arrives in the mail. I am planning on painting this dude in a lava style similar to the Carnosaur and Bloodletter earlier in this log. The armour itself will be the steel blue/gold of the legion but the actual skin areas of this model will be painted up to make it look like he is made of lava that is cooling on the surface. In fact, if you can imagine the Balrog from LotR wearing the armour of the Thousand Sons you will have a perfect idea of what I want to do with this dude. The wing membranes are going to be tough but I am thinking of using a stippling technique to make them look like roiling smoke. We will see how it goes but it will be fun to paint.










The term in the middle is done obviously and was the inspiration for the rest of the army. These guys will be mounted on new bases like the ones above and the other four will be done in the same scheme to finish off the squad.










These guys again. So much is going to happen to these guys. First off they are getting the new bases as well but they are also going to get stripped and changed quite a bit. I want to bring these guys more visually in line with the Thousand Sons models so I am going to try and find a way to put helmets on them instead of having the faces showing. I also might redo the greenstuff and reposition the models themselves as I am not overly fond of the 'oh man I have to take a shit' crouch they have going on. I also want to get rid of the many, many little bitz they have on them that continually bust off, maybe reposition the arms as well and give them a crest or something similar to the Tson helmets. These guys are far and away the models that will be getting the most attention as far as physical changes go.


So there you have it, the finished and the wips all in one place. I have other chaos models as well but this is my Thousand Sons log so that is what I have shown you. Comments, criticism, ideas for conversion, anything at all is always appreciated and welcome.


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Simply outstanding! Seriously top stuff Wraithlord!


----------



## Midge913

Really awesome looking army mate! It is cool to see it all together in one place that! I can see why you pulled the win as they are exceptional looking!


----------



## Meldon

Congratulations to the win, it was well deserved


----------



## Boc

Awesome models, and a congrats on the win.

I do have to say that I'm surprised you didn't use the models with the lava bases for the competition. Do you not have enough models to fill the army that way? I only ask because the glow effect you have on the inner legs is ridiculously good haha.

What'd you wind up winning, btw?

Edit: Saw a few pages back where you said you were redo-ing all but the lava base ones, disregard!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

A just recognition of your competence.

You have even made the Obliterators bearable.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Thanks for the comment guys. Tons of shit went down with the wip models since I posted those pics actually. The four terminators and the Predator have all already been stripped AND painted in the black basecoat and starting coat of Boltgun metal in preparation for the blue washes, the Rhino and the Land Raider have had the Boltgun highlights done and some of the areas that are going to be Boltgun (like guns, tracks, etc) have been given a layer already. And the Obliterators have been stripped to the metal, removed from the bases in preparation for the new ones, the green stuff has started to come off and they are ready for the serious amount of work they are going to get in order to get them to look the way I want.

Just to give an example, I had an idea for one of them last night. I want to straighten the legs to make one stand up straighter and I want its hands pointed down towards the ground as if he is straining to push his chest out as far as it goes while a plasma cannon is emerging from the center of his chest. For the others I want to do similar things as well which will make them look cool without having a billion small bitz on them that continually fall off.

Heh, I love this part of the hobby 


EDIT: I forgot to post these pics as well. A DP that I am working on for a friend as he loves the Tzeentch theme I use and wanted his Tzeentch Prince to have something similar. Only the paint work is mine, the conversion is entirely his.


----------



## Midge913

Sounds like you have a fair bit of work ahead of you. I am very interested to see how your oblits come out in the end as I really like the idea of the guy with the plasma cannon popping out of his chest. 

The DP is looking nice! The conversion is really cool, so give your mate a pat on the back, and the paint job is coming along nicely.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Just a small update here. The Terminators are now halfway done with the blue finished entirely and all the basecoat on the gold areas done with just washes and highlights left to do. After that the detail work begins which is the fun part . Only problem is that I had a bit of an accident and snapped the damn banner off the one dude right in the middle of the banner pole . Hopefully I have another to use somewhere around or I am going to need to find another way to attach it.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Update with pics this time.


First off, here is the Land Raider. As you can see the blue steel colour is done along with the Boltgun highlights on it. Also, there are large spots that you can see that are painted Boltgun and these are going to be washed with the Black wash to make them show up as dirty metal areas. I would say it is about halfway done with just the gold left to do and some detail work. I am planning on doing some freehand on the model, just like the rest of the vehicles, but that will be the very last thing I do with this army as that will require more focus than anything else.


















Here is the Rhino, done to the same point as the Land Raider


















Now for the Predator. The blue is still a few coats off from final as you can see but I had to strip this model to the plastic because of the paint that was on it before hand. I also fixed the sponsons and magnetized them to prevent further breakage. Got a long way to go on this one still.


















And now the Terminators. The dude in the middle is the one that I had finished ages back and you can see where the others stand compared to him. Sadly the banner on the dude on the far right broke off and I am still deciding what to do with that. I may fix it or I might just replace the arm entirely and not worry about it. 50/50 right now on that topic.











So there you have it guys, the rest of the army is getting there.


----------



## Hammer49

Looks good. Keep up the ggod work!


----------



## Midge913

Looks really good mate! I am really impressed at the evenness of the blue tones that you were able to achieve over such a large area using a wash. The termys are looking great as well.


----------



## Djinn24

That Land Raider is looking BA as well as the rest of them.


----------



## TheReverend

the latest pics look great. I really like those sorcerers too! and the daemon prince is superb

Rev


----------



## Kreuger

On the standard bearer, you might want to drill through the hand and run a steel rod through as a new standard. It should hold up to a lot of punishment.

As always your work is stellar!

cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## moo

For me i'm happy to see you're finally getting back into this project. It was your project which helped motivate me finish my tsons, so I can't wait to see the whole lot done. Keep going !


----------



## The Wraithlord

I decided to change up the arm on the standard bearer and go with that double sided chainfist that comes with the set. For gaming I will just point out the model with the icon. Right now however I am having a great deal of difficulty with the Obliterators. I mentioned the one idea I had of having a plasma cannon forming out of ones chest and that is still going to happen, it is the others I have having a problem with. I have one guy who I converted way back to have his hand formed into a single lascannon and I like the look of it enough that I am going to keep it, making that model the closest to the original of the three. Now here is wear I am more than willing to entertain ideas from you big time conversion freaks here on Heresy Online: 

1) I don't want to use the original faces but rather I want them to have helmets like the rest of the legion, especially if there is some way of making them more Tson-like. What do you suggest as normal heads and term heads are actually far too big to work.

2) Anyone remember the part in the first Transformers movie where Megatron kneels in the street and forms his arms into a huge gun in front of him? I would like the third Oblit to do something similar but I am stumped right off the bat because the Oblits head is in the middle of the damn chest . I am thinking of making this one kneeling as well, almost as if I were making and Obliterator homage to Megatron lol.


Any ideas you guys might have will be appreciated.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The Wraithlord said:


> 2) Anyone remember the part in the first Transformers movie where Megatron kneels in the street and forms his arms into a huge gun in front of him? I would like the third Oblit to do something similar but I am stumped right off the bat because the Oblits head is in the middle of the damn chest . I am thinking of making this one kneeling as well, almost as if I were making and Obliterator homage to Megatron lol..


I do remember; it is quite an enjoyable film.

My suggestion is to bring the elbows together just above the waist and have both forearms make the gun. This leaves the upper chest exposed to have some or all of the head visible.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Took a break from struggling with these Oblits and did a bit more painting on the Terminators, enough to get the wash layers done on the gold with just the highlights left to finish it. After that are the details and all of them will be done. While I was waiting for the paint to dry I also made these:










These are my new objective markers. The marine is going to be painted as if it were a statue that is all discoloured from exposure to the elements, not as a living warrior.


----------



## Mossy Toes

The Wraithlord said:


> 1) I don't want to use the original faces but rather I want them to have helmets like the rest of the legion, especially if there is some way of making them more Tson-like. What do you suggest as normal heads and term heads are actually far too big to work.


Oooh, just had a long trawl through the thread and enjoyed every minute spent. Excellent work; all painting praise is well-deserved. Definite +rep.

As to your question? I used the spare Defiler heads on my own homemade Obliterators. No TS-like crests or anything, though, and they're larger than Term heads...so maybe this recommendation is ill-fated.


----------



## PaRiaH236

*Colour Scheme*

Hey dude, jus to say that your conversion work and painting skills are awesome.

you said at the start of the thread that you werent sure what you didnt like about the overall look of the marines.....

BTW let me take a moment to apologise if someone has already mentioned it because i skipped to the end of the thread but it might be the fact that the metallic blue and the gold are to similar in brightness. im no expert but maybe darkening the blue may give contrast to the model.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Glad you like them, thanks for the comments. Regarding my not liking the over all look, if you take a look at the last set of pics I posted you will see the final colour scheme I went with on them and I have no problems with them now. That first model in the post where I said that was a test model really and I hadn't figured out a way to show enough contrast between the two metallics yet. Also, the GW washes weren't out yet so that model did indeed lack the proper shading like you suggested.

Take a look back at the models I have posted in the last batch, both wip and finished, and you will see that I have solved that particular problem 

Again, thanks for the comments.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Ok, very minor update as I have been painting these guys a bit more recently. No pics sadly as my camera is not working. All 3 Rhinos and the Land Raider now have the highlights done on the steel blue areas and the gold is done now as well. The areas that are to be base steel have been based in Boltgun and are awaiting washes and highlights. After that it will be small details and the freehand. Also, I ordered more of those bases from Micro Arts so the entire army, from troops to prince are mounded on those rocky, rune carved bases.

The Oblit are totally stalled right now. I have come to realize that there is no way in hell that I will be able to do the conversions I want using the original bodies so I am going to grab a Term box set and do some mix/matching. Either that or I will use some bigger models to based them on, perhaps the Minotaurs as Svartmetal suggested to me.


----------



## TheReverend

I like those objective markers mate, especially the skeleton in a cage :clapping:

Sorry to hear about the Oblits. There's some really good terminator conversions knocking around on here so I'm sure you'll have plenty of inspiration.


----------



## Rarka

Super impressive army!! Wish I had time to read through the entire log but every page I see is filled with some awesome models, especially love the metallic blue effects on them 

Great work, keep it up!


----------

